# So. Cal Meet Saturday August 9



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> Is there a way you could go by and snap some pics?
> 
> *EDIT: Yeah looks like a nice place to give it a try. As long as sexy Senor Eng (dual700) decides to show up...I'm there.
> 
> Here's the link for Bella Terra: http://www.bellaterra-hb.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7777 Edinger Ave # 133
> Huntington Beach, CA 92647*


I thought having the correct date might help.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

See you guys there.


----------



## cvjoint

I got good news too, I managed to get this day off from work. I'm probably not going to have a system working by then, apparently it's not good to downfire subs sooo....back to the drawing board I go.


----------



## veloze

*IT'S OFFICIAL!!!*



> *I guess, I'm speaking on behalf of the SoCal crew. The meet is going to be on Saturday August 9, 2008 at the Terra Bella Mall in Huntington Beach around 10:30AM by the main parking structure.
> 
> We are going to try this new location because some of us suggested & agreed to meet there to change the scenery a little bit. In the event we get hassle; the back up plan is to drive back to Autobachs parking lot or unless someone has a better location.
> 
> Everyone is welcome to attend this meet, even lurkers who visit this forum. I encourage you guys to invite friends who loves SQ (NO SPL). ECA members & NorCal folks are invited to attend as well.
> 
> Bring your demo cars, car audio gear for sale or trade, SQ music Cd's to share, cameras, etc. A word of caution "ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES ARE NOT ALLOWED"
> 
> NOTE: Could someone who has an account at ECA post a new thread regarding this meet.*


I assume that the following members would be attending? So, copy and paste the below list and add your name. See ya there folks!!

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George) 
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
__________________


----------



## James Bang

hole in door to be filled with a peerless sls... probably won't have it by then, though. So same o' two way.


----------



## hibuhibu

I will be attending.


----------



## simplicityinsound

unless something comes up, i should be there, hopefully i can convince the customer to let me bring hte car there too hahah...then hopefully someone will drive me to the airport


----------



## michaelsil1

simplicityinsound said:


> unless something comes up, i should be there, hopefully i can convince the customer to let me bring hte car there too hahah...then hopefully someone will drive me to the airport


If it's LAX I'll drive you to the Airport.


----------



## veloze

simplicityinsound said:


> unless something comes up, i should be there, hopefully i can convince the customer to let me bring hte car there too hahah...then hopefully someone will drive me to the airport


Bing, you can come to play with us; unless you bring your buddy sexy Eng. 

Damn, the crew list keeps growing. 

***UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George) 
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)


----------



## simplicityinsound

thanks guys  i will try to drag eng out, but hes like...OLD!! so OLD!!!


b


----------



## Jeremy Mullins

***UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George) 
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)


----------



## James Bang

That's a nice list.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> That's a nice list.


x2


----------



## sr20det510

Anyone seen Big Red post lately? Will he be at the meet?


Y (Doble?) Setecientos Duales que tal? Si o No?

El equipo Latindonese te necesita!


----------



## James Bang

sr20det510 said:


> Anyone seen Big Red post lately? Will he be at the meet?
> 
> 
> Y (Doble?) Setecientos Duales que tal? Si o No?
> 
> El equipo Latindonese te necesita!


BigRed: last activity. 8hrs ago. 

Shoot him a PM.

Maybe I'll try to get my brother to join. After we installed a pair of peerless exclusives in his doors, I think he now has a DIYMA-socal-meet-worthy system.


----------



## donpisto

Sweet, Bing will be there 

Would like to speak to you about an install for my G35 sedan in the near future.

Eng, you must show up....I want to hear your setup...haven't heard the new one


----------



## veloze

sr20det510 said:


> Y (Doble?) Setecientos Duales que tal? Si o No?
> 
> El equipo Latindonese te necesita!


Hahahaha! LMAO!  Someone put a BOLO for dual700  or I do have to arrest his azz, so he could come to play  BTW, I got a brand new set of handcuffs.


----------



## donpisto

veloze said:


> Hahahaha! LMAO!  Someone put a BOLO for dual700  or I have to arrest his azz  I got a brand new set of handcuffs.


Sounds kinky


----------



## dual700

veloze said:


> Hahahaha! LMAO!  Someone put a BOLO for dual700  or I do have to arrest his azz, so he could come to play  BTW, I got a brand new set of handcuffs.


UY CARUMBA!!! 
Got whip too?  

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George) 
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)

Levon, I wanna check the G!! 
Damn, #13!!! My lucky number! YAY!


----------



## fredridge

I can't commit, but desire to be there. system or not


----------



## donpisto

dual700 said:


> Levon, I wanna check the G!!
> Damn, #13!!! My lucky number! YAY!


Not much going on in the G besides the Bose package, but refer to my sig of what will be installed. I know Bing has loads of experience installing setups in the G, so hopefully something can be worked out.


----------



## cvjoint

donpisto said:


> Not much going on in the G besides the Bose package, but refer to my sig of what will be installed. I know Bing has loads of experience installing setups in the G, so hopefully something can be worked out.


Big baller, now that's a serious upgrade from an Accord, with some fancy equipment to boot! I need to find myself a sugrmama.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> I need to find myself a sugrmama.


Me too!


----------



## dual700

donpisto said:


> Not much going on in the G besides the Bose package, but refer to my sig of what will be installed. I know Bing has loads of experience installing setups in the G, so hopefully something can be worked out.


Don't you have like 1 million of subs? 
Nice pick on the color, saw your thread on a6 vs the G. Not a fan of that generation, but white is my fav!!
Now fix it up!


----------



## donpisto

cvjoint said:


> Big baller, now that's a serious upgrade from an Accord, with some fancy equipment to boot! I need to find myself a sugrmama.


Lol...well it wasn't the smartest choice since I don't need the amps right now and working part time for the city and crappy budget situation doesn't help. Selling a few things so out of pocket cost isn't so much.



dual700 said:


> Don't you have like 1 million of subs?
> Nice pick on the color, saw your thread on a6 vs the G. Not a fan of that generation, but white is my fav!!
> Now fix it up!


Used to have a lot of subs, down to one right now, hard to believe isn't it? Not sure if I want to stick with it since it's a great sounding driver, but I may want to try going with a 12. Would like to have the Aura NS, but it's quite pricey. ID MAX is on the list, but if I buy a sub, won't be for a while and I'll do more research later on what options I have available. I want to go for efficiency and great low end.


----------



## veloze

fredridge said:


> I can't commit, but desire to be there. system or not


Either way...We always love when you come by & play with us , Fred 

*Any others folks from San Diego, San Bernandino, Riverside, Bakersfield, Fresno, SLO & NorCal are always welcome to come.*

**UPDATED LIST**

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George) 
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?


----------



## cvjoint

michaelsil1 said:


> Me too!


That's it, after the meet ...you and me Michael...we bar dive. I wink you talk


----------



## James Bang

cvjoint said:


> That's it, after the meet ...you and me Michael...we bar dive. I wink you talk


oh. so you're looking for a drunk sugurmama


----------



## cvjoint

James Bang said:


> oh. so you're looking for a drunk sugurmama


It works a bit better than the choking technique.


----------



## simplicityinsound

whats a G? 

cool, cant wait, i will have hte car i am bringing down to LA at the meet as well  

Levon, looks like a good list, only problem i see in there is the 360.2 (which i am assuming youare going to use wtih a stock bose headunit?)...

you should ask dingaling about it hehe

b


----------



## James Bang

simplicityinsound said:


> whats a G?
> 
> cool, cant wait, i will have hte car i am bringing down to LA at the meet as well
> 
> Levon, looks like a good list, only problem i see in there is the 360.2 (which i am assuming youare going to use wtih a stock bose headunit?)...
> 
> you should ask dingaling about it hehe
> 
> b


In the "street" a G means "gansta"


----------



## donpisto

James Bang said:


> In the "street" a G means "gansta"


Lol. In my case it meant G35..those extra two buttons I press waste a few milliseconds of my life each time.

Bing, replied to your PM via email. Thanks!


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> hole in door to be filled with a peerless sls... probably won't have it by then, though. So same o' two way.


James,

Did moving your Mid Bass help the stage height?


----------



## donpisto

I believe he said it did along with width, but since he's viewing the thread he'll provide more insight.


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> James,
> 
> Did moving your Mid Bass help the stage height?


It did, but I still have a lot of tuning to do. I helped bring the lower frequencies higher. I'm having a little trouble getting the vocals higher. 

But yes, I helped. the biggest difference was in output, especially in the midbass region

edit: also, like levon stated, the stagewidth improved as well. The right side is more focused


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> It did, but I still have a lot of tuning to do. I helped bring the lower frequencies higher. I'm having a little trouble getting the vocals higher.
> 
> But yes, I helped. the biggest difference was in output, especially in the midbass region
> 
> edit: also, like levon stated, the stagewidth improved as well. The right side is more focused


It's hard to tune!


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> It's hard to tune!


yeah 

especially when i'm 100% sure if i'm using trueRTA correctly or not.

I _think_ I have the phase, xover points, and time alignment down. It's about time for the EQ


----------



## donpisto

James, I still owe you two lunches FYI


----------



## James Bang

donpisto said:


> James, I still owe you two lunches FYI


Awesome. I love lunches! I'm about to take my lunch right now... uber late lunch.


----------



## donpisto

I haven't had my lunch, but I was addicted to Cinnamon Toast Crunch this morning. Ate probably half the box. First breakfast in a while.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> yeah
> 
> especially when i'm 100% sure if i'm using trueRTA correctly or not.
> 
> I _think_ I have the phase, xover points, and time alignment down. It's about time for the EQ


Tell me about it; I'm just starting to get accurate readings that I can understand.  It has taken me months to figure out step one with my new tuning software. :blush:


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> Tell me about it; I'm just starting to get accurate readings that I can understand.  It has taken me months to figure out step one with my new tuning software. :blush:


Do you have a copy of the IASCA test disc?


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> Do you have a copy of the IASCA test disc?


I think so.


----------



## James Bang

If you don't have one I can make you one. I find it a great tool for tuning.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> If you don't have one I can make you one. I find it a great tool for tuning.


Yeah I have been using it for Time Alignment.


----------



## michaelsil1

I would like to have everyone pick one song from your arsenal of music that really moves you not necessarily about imaging or SQ.


----------



## James Bang

some techno junky material : 02-photek-love_and_war_album_version-dps.mp3 - 7.47MB

indie rockish
07-bloc_party-this_modern_love-uf.mp3 - 5.99MB


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> some techno junky material : 02-photek-love_and_war_album_version-dps.mp3 - 7.47MB
> 
> indie rockish
> 07-bloc_party-this_modern_love-uf.mp3 - 5.99MB


I was thinking to play at the meet.


----------



## James Bang

I would like Buzz's collection of arsenal


----------



## schuey_1

WHAT eng and jeremy will be present then i'm IN this is the last meet that i will attend beofore i go back to Philippines.

GO team LOTUS pareng don't worry i'm still using LOTUS ok bwahahahahahahah


----------



## James Bang

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
...
....
....
50.


----------



## schuey_1

schuey_1 = RJ


----------



## James Bang

Hope to see you there RJ


----------



## veloze

James Bang said:


> 1. veloze (Jose)
> 2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
> 3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
> 4. cvjoint (George)
> 5. James Bang (James)
> 6. beerdrnkr
> 7. donpisto (Levon)
> 8. PureDynamics (Dan)
> 9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
> 10. hibuhibu
> 11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
> 12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
> 13. Dual700 (Eng)
> 14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
> 15. schuey_1 (RJ)
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> ...
> ....
> ....
> 50.


Hey people...I wanna see more names here. BTW, where is Jim?

Thanks James for updating the list. I wish we could have 50 or more peeps, but since Senor Eng is coming...one will do


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> BTW, where is Jim?



Sulking.


----------



## beerdrnkr

Wow, the list is getting pretty big. Should be a good meet.


----------



## cvjoint

veloze said:


> Hey people...I wanna see more names here. BTW, where is Jim?


I hope Jim will be coming, the big guy is always there to make things happen.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> I hope Jim will be coming, the big guy is always there to make things happen.


I hope so too.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

michaelsil1 said:


> I hope so too.


 Me too.


----------



## dvflyer

Arghhhhhh. I pull the system out of my Z and see this... 

I'll try to be there.


----------



## James Bang

dvflyer said:


> Arghhhhhh. I pull the system out of my Z and see this...
> 
> I'll try to be there.


I remember drooling over your setup/install...


----------



## fredridge

x4 - but I haven't seen him post at all lately....hopefully everything is cool...




cvjoint said:


> I hope Jim will be coming, the big guy is always there to make things happen.





Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Me too.





michaelsil1 said:


> I hope so too.


----------



## James Bang

He doesn't answer my calls


----------



## dvflyer

James Bang said:


> I remember drooling over your setup/install...


Thanks.  It was quite the system. Too bad I have to sell the car.


----------



## BigRed

Hey guys, I'm going thru some personal stuff right now and car audio has taken a back seat at the moment. I am hoping to attend the meet. Miss you guys man.!! 

And James, I did call you


----------



## James Bang

BigRed said:


> Hey guys, I'm going thru some personal stuff right now and car audio has taken a back seat at the moment. I am hoping to attend the meet. Miss you guys man.!!
> 
> And James, I did call you


Good luck Buddy.


----------



## fredridge

Jim, I will be praying for you. if there is anything I can do, let me know. God bless


----------



## veloze

Hey Jim, whatever it is...we are behind you for support  We hope to see you there.


***UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) - maybe?
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18.
19.
20.

***FOR THOSE ATTENDING WITH NO FIRST NAME, PLEASE ADD IT NEXT TO YOUR USER NAME. FOR THOSE LISTED AS "MAYBE"...CAN YOU CONFIRM ATTENDING***


----------



## dvflyer

DVFlyer= Mike.


----------



## James Bang

dvflyer said:


> DVFlyer= Mike.


Awesome. See you there Mike

**UPDATED LIST**

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) - 
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18.
19.
20.circa40 (Vin) ?


----------



## cvjoint

The status of my car: in pieces. I did find a lot of change when I took the seats out to finance more speaker purchases.


----------



## James Bang

HAHA. Awesome. I personally like it when my car is pieces and stripped during changes/installs. 


For this coming meet, I think my car sounds better than it ever did. But I still have to do some RTA/EQing, but the imaging/depth/and width is where I want it. Height is just about midway up the windshield.

I still need to learn my RTA software more, but no one is replying to my post in the RTA tutorial thread. :/


----------



## donpisto

I have a french fry stuck between my seat and the center console. I tried taking it out but I cut myself. I cant even reach it from the back or the front...I'm too lazy to get a vacuum. The Accord never gave me that issue, just a blown tranny at 87k miles.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I still need to learn my RTA software more, but no one is replying to my post in the RTA tutorial thread. :/


I'm still learning, I think after a few years I will have the basics down. :blush:


----------



## donpisto

Sorry to hear about your situation Jim, hope everything turns out well for you.

Anyone know about Jimmy aka WattsLOK187? Haven't seen him around for some time.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> For this coming meet, I think my car sounds better than it ever did. But I still have to do some RTA/EQing, but the imaging/depth/and width is where I want it. Height is just about midway up the windshield.


Looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## Jayvuu

i finally get to attend a car audio meet.


**UPDATED LIST**

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) -
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (john)
19.
20.circa40 (Vin) ?


----------



## michaelsil1

It appears that all the pieces of the puzzle have come together with my system  sounding good


----------



## circa40

heyduude888 said:


> i finally get to attend a car audio meet.
> 
> 
> **UPDATED LIST**
> 
> 1. veloze (Jose)
> 2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
> 3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
> 4. cvjoint (George)
> 5. James Bang (James)
> 6. beerdrnkr
> 7. donpisto (Levon)
> 8. PureDynamics (Dan)
> 9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
> 10. hibuhibu
> 11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
> 12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
> 13. Dual700 (Eng)
> 14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
> 15. schuey_1 (RJ)
> 16. dvflyer (Mike) -
> 17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
> 18. Heyduude888 (john)
> 19.
> 20.circa40 (Vin) ?



No need to put a ? next to my name, I'm in

I hope my system is completed by then <cross fingers>.



James Bang said:


> HAHA. Awesome. I personally like it when my car is pieces and stripped during changes/installs.


I like having my car in pieces too...putting back together after working on it all day is another story


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> It appears that all the pieces of the puzzle have come together with my system  sounding good


Sweet! 



circa40 said:


> No need to put a ? next to my name, I'm in
> 
> I hope my system is completed by then <cross fingers>.
> 
> I like having my car in pieces too...putting back together after working on it all day is another story


How's the tuning going??


----------



## normandie

New member here, and this will also be my 1st car audio meet. Do we get free tuning? I have a beginner set-up but would like somebody to check it first before I start changing stuff. Anybody coming from the San Fernando Valley?




**UPDATED LIST**

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) -
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (john)
19.
20.circa40 (Vin) ?
21. Normandie


----------



## veloze

Holly ****z!!  The list is getting better every time. 

Hey Mike, so your system sounds much better since Marv's BBQ. Damn, I can't wait to listen it.  


***UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) 
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr
20.circa40 (Vin) 
21. Normandie

***FOR THOSE ATTENDING WITH NO FIRST NAME, PLEASE ADD IT NEXT TO YOUR USER NAME. FOR THOSE LISTED AS "MAYBE"...CAN YOU CONFIRM ATTENDING***


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> Hey Mike, so your system sounds much better since Marv's BBQ. Damn, I can't wait to listen it.
> 
> 
> [/B]


Yeah, I now have a much better understanding of my tuning software. 

I also think my Time Alignment is better. 

Tuning is a *****. :blush:


----------



## James Bang

I think pink noise is a government conspiracy to control our minds


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I think pink noise is a government conspiracy to control our minds


See what too much tuning can do to ones brain.


----------



## BlueSQ

So. Cal meets ftw!!

**UPDATED LIST**

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) -
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (john)
19.
20.circa40 (Vin) ?
21. Normandie
22. BlueSQ (Brad)


----------



## BlueSQ

Ah I see bing on this list...finally I'll be able to see these forum famous installs in person!!!!


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> See what too much tuning can do to ones brain.


Yeah, your ears can look like cauliflower too 

***UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) 
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr
20. circa40 (Vin) 
21. Normandie
22. BlueSQ (Brad) 
23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?

***FOR THOSE ATTENDING WITH NO FIRST NAME, PLEASE ADD IT NEXT TO YOUR USER NAME. FOR THOSE LISTED AS "MAYBE"...CAN YOU CONFIRM ATTENDING** *


----------



## kevin k.

I'll try to be there...


----------



## schuey_1

kevin k. said:


> I'll try to be there...


You should come i will go back to philippine on august 13 and i wont be able to meet up with you guys for a long time  Oh and my system sound way better the audison sound is totally different for my zap c2k i have to re-tune it again


----------



## kevin k.

schuey_1 said:


> You should come i will go back to philippine on august 13 and i wont be able to meet up with you guys for a long time  Oh and my system sound way better the audison sound is totally different for my zap c2k i have to re-tune it again


I'll do my best... don't want to miss the chance to see you before you go.

Besides, you owe me some cd's, don't you? 

I look forward to hearing your car... you always do a great job! 

Mine's better than when you last heard it... sorry to have subjected you to it that day.  

I did learn, however, to not tune the system after the tweeters have been sitting in the sun for a few hours. A very bad thing.


----------



## James Bang

kevin k. said:


> I'll try to be there...


it'll be great to hear your car again Kevin. Maybe you can pull out your thermometer again


----------



## kevin k.

James Bang said:


> it'll be great to hear your car again Kevin. Maybe you can pull out your thermometer again


I'm more interested in hearing *your* car.


----------



## circa40

James Bang said:


> Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> How's the tuning going??



hummmm, its ok for now. A good center image is a *****


----------



## innsanes

I should be able to come out. Can't decide weather to bring my idmax, 15" si mag, or my 15" XXX, Since its a SQ meet, im thinking idmax.


----------



## Buzzman

James Bang said:


> I would like Buzz's collection of arsenal


Hey James, thanks for the props, man. I am always happy to share my music. After all, as my Sig says, "It's The Music That Matters." Just let me know what I play that you like, and I will put together something for you. 

It looks like I will be able to attend the meet. Expect a couple of new "thangs" since Marv's BBQ.


----------



## kevin k.

Buzzman said:


> Hey James, thanks for the props, man. I am always happy to share my music. After all, as my Sig says, "It's The Music That Matters." Just let me know what I play that you like, and I will put together something for you.
> 
> It looks like I will be able to attend the meet. Expect a couple of new "thangs" since Marv's BBQ.


May I please have a (belated) listen, Don?


----------



## Buzzman

kevin k. said:


> May I please have a (belated) listen, Don?


Kev, most definitely! You know how much I enjoyed your latest set-up. It was really killer at Marv's.


----------



## kevin k.

Buzzman said:


> Kev, most definitely! You know how much I enjoyed your latest set-up. It was really killer at Marv's.


Thank you... I'm looking forward to hearing your car.

One or two minor improvements to mine since Marv's.


----------



## James Bang

kevin k. said:


> I'm more interested in hearing *your* car.


I'm not sure if it's worthy enough yet

I still have a lot to learn about my RTA software (TrueRTA).

dB vs dBu?

Saving curves. use peak hold or not...


Buzzman said:


> Hey James, thanks for the props, man. I am always happy to share my music. After all, as my Sig says, "It's The Music That Matters." Just let me know what I play that you like, and I will put together something for you.
> 
> It looks like I will be able to attend the meet. Expect a couple of new "thangs" since Marv's BBQ.


I like almost 100% of the tracks you play. You always have something new that brings out something from your system, whether it be tonality, imaging, or transient response.

I'm sure there'll be some new things going on in your system since Marv's. I remember seeing you do some extra tuning to your own car after arriving to Marv's house. 

I'm not too different. I tune just about every morning on my way to work in the Los Angeles traffic. :blush:


----------



## veloze

Buzzman said:


> Hey James, thanks for the props, man. I am always happy to share my music. After all, as my Sig says, "It's The Music That Matters." Just let me know what I play that you like, and I will put together something for you.
> 
> It looks like I will be able to attend the meet. Expect a couple of new "thangs" since Marv's BBQ.


What thangs, Don???. Glad you could make it. I'll be adding your name to the list. I really like your MBZ. Could you burn some Cd's of that kool music you have, just for an old timer 

***UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) 
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr (Ron)
20. circa40 (Vin) 
21. Normandie
22. BlueSQ (Brad) 
23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
24. Buzzman (Don)
25. innsanes - maybe?


----------



## Buzzman

kevin k. said:


> One or two minor improvements to mine since Marv's.


Really? I can't imagine it's anything major.


----------



## Buzzman

James Bang said:


> I like almost 100% of the tracks you play. You always have something new that brings out something from your system, whether it be tonality, imaging, or transient response.


Thanks, James. Glad to know you like my music. I will put something together for you by the show. 



James Bang said:


> I'm sure there'll be some new things going on in your system since Marv's. I remember seeing you do some extra tuning to your own car after arriving to Marv's house.
> 
> I'm not too different. I tune just about every morning on my way to work in the Los Angeles traffic. :blush:


Yeah, I was tuning well after Marv's BBQ, and am still doing some fine tweaking, but one thing that has happened since then is my tweeter and mid finally fully broke in.  

Plus, there will be some other changes I will unveil at the meet.


----------



## Buzzman

veloze said:


> What thangs, Don???. Glad you could make it. I'll be adding your name to the list. I really like your MBZ. Could you burn some Cd's of that kool music you have, just for an old timer
> 
> Hey Jose! New Midbass woofers and new sub set-up. I will make a disc for you; something "old school."


----------



## kevin k.

Buzzman said:


> Really? I can't imagine it's anything major.


Nope, you're right... just a couple of improvements. 

The major change will come a little later this year.


----------



## simplicityinsound

anyone free saturday afternoon? afte rhtre meet i have to drop off the car to the customer and then somehow get to an airport to fly back. i SHOULD be able to get the customer to do it, but in case i cannot, anyone can follow me to his place and then ride me over to the airport? i will pay for gas and a meal 

b


----------



## veloze

Buzzman said:


> veloze said:
> 
> 
> 
> What thangs, Don???. Glad you could make it. I'll be adding your name to the list. I really like your MBZ. Could you burn some Cd's of that kool music you have, just for an old timer
> 
> Hey Jose! New Midbass woofers and new sub set-up. I will make a disc for you; something "old school."
> 
> 
> 
> Don, that will be so kool. I know you have awesome collection of some Jazz tunes, and if you could make me one to demo my system; it will greatly appreciated.
> 
> BTW, what happened to the Hertz you won at Marv's BBQ? You got to listen mine, if you haven't done so.
Click to expand...


----------



## veloze

simplicityinsound said:


> anyone free saturday afternoon? afte rhtre meet i have to drop off the car to the customer and then somehow get to an airport to fly back. i SHOULD be able to get the customer to do it, but in case i cannot, anyone can follow me to his place and then ride me over to the airport? i will pay for gas and a meal
> 
> b


Bing, I think our great chauffeur Michael (michaelsil1) already volunteered.  If not, I'll be glad to it.


----------



## kevin k.

simplicityinsound said:


> anyone free saturday afternoon? afte rhtre meet i have to drop off the car to the customer and then somehow get to an airport to fly back. i SHOULD be able to get the customer to do it, but in case i cannot, anyone can follow me to his place and then ride me over to the airport? i will pay for gas and a meal
> 
> b


I may be able to help...  

What airport are we talking about, mr. bing?


----------



## kevin k.

Day late.

Dollar short.

:blush:


----------



## Buzzman

veloze said:


> Buzzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don, that will be so kool. I know you have awesome collection of some Jazz tunes, and if you could make me one to demo my system; it will greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider it done.
> 
> 
> 
> veloze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, what happened to the Hertz you won at Marv's BBQ? You got to listen mine, if you haven't done so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have them in my closet, and plan to sell them. I would love to hear them in your truck. I have heard the set before. The Hertz stuff is really top notch.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## veloze

Buzzman said:


> veloze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider it done.
> 
> 
> 
> veloze said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have them in my closet, and plan to sell them. I would love to hear them in your truck. I have heard the set before. The Hertz stuff is really top notch.
> 
> 
> 
> YGPM!
> 
> ***UPDATED LIST***
> 
> 1. veloze (Jose)
> 2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
> 3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
> 4. cvjoint (George)
> 5. James Bang (James)
> 6. beerdrnkr
> 7. donpisto (Levon)
> 8. PureDynamics (Dan)
> 9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
> 10. hibuhibu
> 11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
> 12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
> 13. Dual700 (Eng)
> 14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
> 15. schuey_1 (RJ)
> 16. dvflyer (Mike)
> 17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
> 18. Heyduude888 (John)
> 19. rjcastr (Ron)
> 20. circa40 (Vin)
> 21. Normandie
> 22. BlueSQ (Brad)
> 23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
> 24. Buzzman (Don)
> 25. innsanes - maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## simplicityinsound

oh ididnt even realize it lol it would be LAX 
i am almost 100percent sure the customer is giving me a ride, but i want to have a backup plan hehe

thanks guys, see you in a coupla weeks, i am gettin the car in tommorow 

b


----------



## cvjoint

kevin k. said:


> I did learn, however, to not tune the system after the tweeters have been sitting in the sun for a few hours. A very bad thing.


 Someone will appreciate my new all A/C cooled setup.


----------



## dual700

***UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) 
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr (Ron)
20. circa40 (Vin) 
21. Normandie
22. BlueSQ (Brad) 
23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
24. Buzzman (Don)
25. innsanes - maybe?
26. My coworker Jason Parsons (diyma lurker) 
27. Fiction (Brad Gatusso, it is HIS bday too!)


----------



## delerium168

***Updated List***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) 
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr (Ron)
20. circa40 (Vin) 
21. Normandie
22. BlueSQ (Brad) 
23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
24. Buzzman (Don)
25. innsanes - maybe?
26. My coworker Jason Parsons (diyma lurker) 
27. Fiction (Brad Gatusso, it is HIS bday too!) 
28. Delerium168 (Jonathan)


----------



## innsanes

Got a wedding same day, What time is everyone coming out?


----------



## James Bang

innsanes said:


> Got a wedding same day, What time is everyone coming out?


Starts at 10am I'm assuming, just like the past meets.

cvjoint and michealsil is always the first ones there and last to leave. They're hardcore. 

I'll try to be early this time.


----------



## BlueSQ

dual700 said:


> ***UPDATED LIST***
> 
> 1. veloze (Jose)
> 2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
> 3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
> 4. cvjoint (George)
> 5. James Bang (James)
> 6. beerdrnkr
> 7. donpisto (Levon)
> 8. PureDynamics (Dan)
> 9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
> 10. hibuhibu
> 11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
> 12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
> 13. Dual700 (Eng)
> 14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
> 15. schuey_1 (RJ)
> 16. dvflyer (Mike)
> 17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
> 18. Heyduude888 (John)
> 19. rjcastr (Ron)
> 20. circa40 (Vin)
> 21. Normandie
> 22. BlueSQ (Brad)
> 23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
> 24. Buzzman (Don)
> 25. innsanes - maybe?
> 26. My coworker Jason Parsons (diyma lurker)
> 27. Fiction (Brad Gatusso, it is HIS bday too!)


 Its bluesq now, fiction had a good 10 year run...but that was my screen name for Quake back in 8th grade LOL! Eng I gotta hear your setup I only got a little taste last time.

Booya, DIYMA meet on my b-day? Luck's on my side lately!

I was JUST gonna ask if the Buzzman was gonna be there, last I talked to you Don you were telling me about a little surprise you've been working on. Please tell me its ready...


----------



## Buzzman

BlueSQ said:


> I was JUST gonna ask if the Buzzman was gonna be there, last I talked to you Don you were telling me about a little surprise you've been working on. Please tell me its ready...


As a Blues lover, I love your new name!! The surprise WILL be ready.  Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## OgreDave

Since I suggested the location, I guess I'll try to be there 

**UPDATED LIST**

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) 
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr (Ron)
20. circa40 (Vin) 
21. Normandie
22. BlueSQ (Brad) 
23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
24. Buzzman (Don)
25. innsanes - maybe?
26. My coworker Jason Parsons (diyma lurker) 
27. Fiction (Brad Gatusso, it is HIS bday too!) 
28. OgreDave - my first name is DUH


----------



## veloze

^^Dave, would you care to elaborate the parking situation at Bella Terra?  Where is the best spot to park?


----------



## OgreDave

Well, since it's in the morning, I don't think there will be any issue w/parking. Hopefully by then the Dark Knight maddness will have settled.

The guys wanted shade so I said how about 1 below the top. 

For simplicity's sake, let's have everyone park towards the Burlington Coat Factory entrance side.


----------



## veloze

OgreDave said:


> Well, since it's in the morning, I don't think there will be any issue w/parking. Hopefully by then the Dark Knight maddness will have settled.
> 
> The guys wanted shade so I said how about 1 below the top.
> 
> For simplicity's sake, let's have everyone park towards the Burlington Coat Factory entrance side.



Thanks for the feedback. It seems that we are pushing for close to 40 peeps to show up, and of course the no-shows. Any issues with security?


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It seems that we are pushing for close to 40 peeps to show up, and of course the no-shows. Any issues with security?


I'm a little concerned about security as well; this is looking like it's going to be a Big turnout.


----------



## dual700

I say if we get the boot, either Senor Jose flash them his badge and his guns or move to the open lot at bella terra. No shades...


----------



## veloze

dual700 said:


> I say if we get the boot, either Senor Jose flash them his badge and his guns or move to the open lot at bella terra. No shades...


LMAO!!!  Are you busting my chops again Senor Eng?


----------



## OgreDave

I don't even know what security could say other than the loitering. If we're all waiting for a 'friend' to go to eat lunch, wtf can they do?


----------



## James Bang

us here in socal are very serious about lunch.


----------



## BlueSQ

We have the right to assemble in a mass against oem stereo! All we need is a banner and slogan and we'll get police protection, not the boot


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> us here in socal are very serious about lunch.


*Very Serious!*


----------



## michaelsil1

BlueSQ said:


> We have the right to assemble in a mass against oem stereo! All we need is a banner and slogan and we'll get police protection, not the boot


----------



## James Bang

OgreDave said:


> I don't even know what security could say other than the loitering. If we're all waiting for a 'friend' to go to eat lunch, wtf can they do?


I really hope to see you there. Maybe this time we can audio talk without my gf being irritated waiting in the car.


----------



## dual700

May I suggest, Mario's fish taco 1 mile away from Bella Terra?
The most bestestest halibut fish taco I have ever eaten.
(This is coming from the guy who used to eat tripas tacos in LA  )


----------



## dual700

veloze said:


> LMAO!!!  Are you busting my chops again Senor Eng?


Pretend like you are giving us all tickets and tell the security to gtfo!


----------



## donpisto

James Bang said:


> Starts at 10am I'm assuming, just like the past meets.
> 
> cvjoint and michealsil is always the first ones there and last to leave. They're hardcore.
> 
> I'll try to be early this time.


I'll probably get there around 10:30 or 11.



michaelsil1 said:


> I'm a little concerned about security as well; this is looking like it's going to be a Big turnout.


They can't take us all on....worst comes to worst they can sit in a nice AC'ed car and listen to some nice music of their choice


----------



## veloze

Holy ****z! Is this going to be the biggest SoCal turnout ever?  Keep them coming people. Let's shoot for 40 mofos. 

***UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr (Luis)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) 
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr (Ron)
20. circa40 (Vin) 
21. Normandie
22. BlueSQ (Brad) - Fomerly Fiction
23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
24. Buzzman (Don)
25. innsanes - maybe?
26. Jason Parsons (diyma lurker) 
27. Delerium168 (Jonathan)
28. OgreDave


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

I'm hungry, what's for lunch?
this is gonna be good.


----------



## dual700

***UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr (Luis)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) 
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr (Ron)
20. circa40 (Vin) 
21. Normandie
22. BlueSQ (Brad) - Fomerly Fiction
23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
24. Buzzman (Don)
25. innsanes - maybe?
26. Jason Parsons (diyma lurker) 
27. Delerium168 (Jonathan)
28. OgreDave (Dave)
29. Mr.X (Dom)


----------



## veloze

This was the list from last year's meet. Have you guys seen or heard the ones I bolded? Is npdang coming??



> Some of these guys are MIA. I guess some may need a good kick in the azz to show up for August 9 meet.
> 
> 1) *Scott_fx*
> 2) *designer485*
> 3) Bluto Blutarsky
> 4) *camry_tuner*
> 5) *eqsandleds*
> 6) *CaliforniaBoy5*
> 7) *Technobug*
> 8) Beerdrnkr
> 9) rjcastr
> 10) *WaTTsLOk187*
> 11) *PhyPhoestilic*
> 12) *Sephiroth619 *
> 13) *munkeeboi83*
> 14) *internecine*
> 15) James Bang
> 16) Dual700
> 17) *Rochambeau*
> 18) donpisto
> 19) *J0ne*
> 20) Kevin K
> 21) sr20det510


Anyone bringing name tags & soft drinks this time?

***UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr (Luis)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) 
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr (Ron)
20. circa40 (Vin) 
21. Normandie (Norm)
22. BlueSQ (Brad) - Fomerly Fiction
23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
24. Buzzman (Don)
25. innsanes (Miki)
26. Jason Parsons (diyma lurker) 
27. Delerium168 (Jonathan)
28. OgreDave (Dave)
29. Mr.X (Dom)
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## dvflyer

Do we need to bring anything?


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

A year old get together list and I'm on it?


----------



## simplicityinsound

i am going to try to get the guy wtih the corvette i did a few months back to come out and join us  hes got a track session in the morning though so we will see...hehe

this is looking good, cant wait to be part of a famous so-cal meet for once


----------



## James Bang

I just spent most the day yesterday doing some slight modifications. Practically just trying to aim my 8"s more on axis and venting them to another cavity. Also took off those huge pods from my doors.

Welp, time to recooperate in my cubicle.



this hobby is crazy.


----------



## BigRed

dvflyer, yes all newbies that have not been to a famous "so-cal meet" need to bring one pair of expensive subs, midbass's, midranges, and tweeters. The veterans will then raffle them off to other veterans. j/k  just come and enjoy, system or no system


----------



## michaelsil1

dvflyer said:


> Do I need to bring anything?


Money, you're treating all of us to lunch.


----------



## dvflyer

BigRed said:


> dvflyer, yes all newbies that have not been to a famous "so-cal meet" need to bring one pair of expensive subs, midbass's, midranges, and tweeters. The veterans will then raffle them off to other veterans. j/k  just come and enjoy, system or no system





michaelsil1 said:


> Money, you're treating all of us to lunch.


. There was a post that mentioned bringing sodas... 

I thought it was the one who traveled the farthest who had to buy lunch? *cough* Bing *cough*.


----------



## James Bang

I'll bring the sounds


----------



## innsanes

sorry guys, but what time is the meet? Couldnt find it on the thread.


----------



## James Bang

innsanes said:


> sorry guys, but what time is the meet? Couldnt find it on the thread.


I'm assuming 10am


----------



## circa40

Anyone want a copy of the IASCA `01-02 CD? PM me if anyone wants copies.


----------



## veloze

circa40 said:


> Anyone want a copy of the IASCA `01-02 CD? PM me if anyone wants copies.


Thanks for the offer. 

*Hey guys, check the event calendar for August 9th. Let me know if I'm missing something.*


----------



## whatzzap

I will be tehre too with Senor ENG
- Ron


----------



## veloze

whatzzap said:


> I will be tehre too with Senor ENG
> - Ron


Great! You better drag that guy Eng, he owes me some fish tacos from Mario's.  I heard you are revamping your system. Is it done yet?

I will add your name to the list.


----------



## James Bang

circa40 said:


> Anyone want a copy of the IASCA `01-02 CD? PM me if anyone wants copies.


I'll trade you for a 2005 IASCA disc


----------



## whatzzap

nope, BING will work on my car middle of september, so hopefully it will be ready on the next meet after this


----------



## veloze

Today, I caught another fish out the water. Dan (DOMN8R) is coming back from Australia on August 3rd. Now we got 31 fresh fish in the net! 

* **UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr (Luis)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu (Ed)
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) 
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr (Ron)
20. circa40 (Vin) 
21. Normandie (Norm)
22. BlueSQ (Brad) - Fomerly Fiction
23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
24. Buzzman (Don)
25. innsanes (Miki)
26. Jason Parsons (diyma lurker) 
27. Delerium168 (Jonathan)
28. OgreDave (Dave)
29. Mr.X (Dom)
30. whatzzap (Ron)
31. DOMN8R (Dan)
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## donpisto

James Bang said:


> I'll bring the sounds


So will I....from a VQ35 engine


----------



## circa40

James Bang said:


> I'll trade you for a 2005 IASCA disc


James, 

I'll make you a copy.


----------



## BigRed

Vin, hook a brother up


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> Today, I caught another fish out the water. Dan (DOMN8R) is coming back from Australia on August 3rd. Now we got 31 fresh fish in the net!


I was wondering where he was.


----------



## James Bang

Are you guys okay from THE 5.8 EARTHQUAKE?????


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> Are you guys okay from THE 5.8 EARTHQUAKE?????


We got shaken up a bit on the seventh floor of an eight story building.


----------



## James Bang

Being on the 5th floor of a 6 story building wasn't nice either.


----------



## veloze

James Bang said:


> Being on the 5th floor of a 6 story building wasn't nice either.


I was on my bed and my little dog came running about a few seconds before the quake hit. It's funny how animals can sense when something wrong is going to happen. 

This quake was very strong. I got to go and check the gas meter outside my house. I've just finished picking up some stuff that fell off inside the house.


----------



## ATF Kuk

I'll be there. 

Im a lowly lurker. Hope to hear some good cars for motivation to build a system. 


* **UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr (Luis)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu (Ed)
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) 
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr (Ron)
20. circa40 (Vin) 
21. Normandie (Norm)
22. BlueSQ (Brad) - Fomerly Fiction
23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
24. Buzzman (Don)
25. innsanes (Miki)
26. Jason Parsons (diyma lurker) 
27. Delerium168 (Jonathan)
28. OgreDave (Dave)
29. Mr.X (Dom)
30. whatzzap (Ron)
31. DOMN8R (Dan)
32. ATF Kuk (Albert)
33.
34.
35.


----------



## veloze

ATF Kuk said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Im a lowly lurker. Hope to hear some good cars for motivation to build a system.


Hey Albert, it's great to know you coming & play with us. What about Jun (technobug). Is he coming?

It will be kool if you guys can bring the Bheringer and mic?


----------



## donpisto

James Bang said:


> Are you guys okay from THE 5.8 EARTHQUAKE?????


I didn't know what was going on at first. We get lots of truckers and whatnot that drive through the parking lot so I thought it was one of those at first. Then my monitor started to shake and so did my chair and then I realized...little slow I guess.

My gf woks for Bed Bath and Beyond in Pasadena...they had her and 14 others leave the store and go to the City of Industry store because the store got messed up big time and they had to close it down...I can imagine the one in Chino Hills being worse since that is the origination.


----------



## ATF Kuk

No playing, just listening 

The behringer belongs to Jun, I dont think he'll be in town for the meet. Maybe next time.




veloze said:


> Hey Albert, it's great to know you coming & play with us. What about Jun (technobug). Is he coming?
> 
> It will be kool if you guys can bring the Bheringer and mic?


----------



## James Bang

ATF Kuk said:


> No playing, just listening
> 
> The behringer belongs to Jun, I dont think he'll be in town for the meet. Maybe next time.


Ah.. So this is Albert, huh.. Glad you survived Jun's swerving on the way home from Marv's


----------



## ATF Kuk

I was completely oblivious to the swerving. I was sleeping like a baby. Good to know i made it through alive. 

Glad to hear you made it back.



James Bang said:


> Ah.. So this is Albert, huh.. Glad you survived Jun's swerving on the way home from Marv's


----------



## James Bang

> * **UPDATED LIST***
> 
> 1. veloze (Jose)
> 2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
> 3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
> 4. cvjoint (George)
> 5. James Bang (James)
> 6. beerdrnkr (Luis)
> 7. donpisto (Levon)
> 8. PureDynamics (Dan)
> 9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
> 10. hibuhibu (Ed)
> 11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
> 12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
> 13. Dual700 (Eng)
> 14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
> 15. schuey_1 (RJ)
> 16. dvflyer (Mike)
> 17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
> 18. Heyduude888 (John)
> 19. rjcastr (Ron)
> 20. circa40 (Vin)
> 21. Normandie (Norm)
> 22. BlueSQ (Brad) - Fomerly Fiction
> 23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
> 24. Buzzman (Don)
> 25. innsanes (Miki)
> 26. Jason Parsons (diyma lurker)
> 27. Delerium168 (Jonathan)
> 28. OgreDave (Dave)
> 29. Mr.X (Dom)
> 30. whatzzap (Ron)
> 31. DOMN8R (Dan)
> 32. ATF Kuk (Albert)
> 33.
> 34.
> 35.


*WOW*

The Socal DIY scene is happenin'

Maybe if we mention GRUB, it might gather up some more DIYers. We can possibly use Marv's technique and lure in the SQ folks with BBQ


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> *WOW*
> 
> The Socal DIY scene is happenin'
> 
> Maybe if we mention GRUB, it might gather up some more DIYers. We can possibly use Marv's technique and lure in the SQ folks with BBQ


We can serve George's toasted 10" Excels.


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> We can serve George's toasted 10" Excels.


Magnesium wok?


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> Magnesium wok?


No, the Magnesium is to offset the loss of when a person has had too much Alcohol. 

"We don't drink Alcohol at our meets".


----------



## BigRed

I don't drink alcohol. I'm allergic to it. I break out in handcuffs


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> I don't drink alcohol. I'm allergic to it. I break out in handcuffs


Me too!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

I drink, heck yea................ Just not sitting in my car in a parking lot.........

now,standing outside of my car, thats a whole nother story..............


----------



## BigRed

Kevin K just tuned my truck.......WOW! I'm ready to debut it this saturday! It sounds better than it ever has. I would not say that if it were not true. 

Thanks Kevin. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

BigRed said:


> Kevin K just tuned my truck.......WOW! I'm ready to debut it this saturday! It sounds better than it ever has. I would not say that if it were not true.
> 
> Thanks Kevin. I really appreciate it.


 Wow  but you're gonna need to settle down a little bit..........The meet is next Saturday:blush:


----------



## cvjoint

No way you'd be smelling VCs anymore, new 10" midbasses will be in with continuous power rating of 350w rms. Burning magnesium would be a lot of fun though!

I may be bringing 3 more buddies with me, two would have operating setups, very diy in nature Seas L16s, Peerless HDS etc.

So far I have the amp rack A?C cooled and the removable IB baffle built...carpeting tomorrow. Odds of me showing up with a 90% new working setup are very high at this moment.

Albert nice to see you join, can't wait for a new review from you. 

I have one buddy driving in just to check out your car Kevin, hopefully you can make it.


----------



## kevin k.

BigRed said:


> Kevin K just tuned my truck.......WOW! I'm ready to debut it this saturday! It sounds better than it ever has. I would not say that if it were not true.
> 
> Thanks Kevin. I really appreciate it.


My pleasure, Jim! And thank you for the kind words. 

I had a great time hanging out with you today. Thanks for your hospitality. Maybe we can chase those few remaining %'s another time. As it stands, I think your truck sounds great.


----------



## kevin k.

cvjoint said:


> I have one buddy driving in just to check out your car Kevin, hopefully you can make it.


I hope to be there.  

And I'm especially looking forward to seeing just what the heck you've been doing with your system!


----------



## michaelsil1

kevin k. said:


> And I'm especially looking forward to seeing just what the heck you've been doing with your system!


X2


----------



## BlueSQ

James Bang said:


> Are you guys okay from THE 5.8 EARTHQUAKE?????


I always had this strange feeling that I'd be ass naked in the shower when a good one hit. Thank god it wasn't a 7.5 +...I almost fell on my face trying to get out the front door in a towel 

Everyone at work bolted, our building is old and completely done over in stone so it shakes bad when trucks drive by. It's kinda funny watching the security camera playback


----------



## James Bang

BigRed said:


> Kevin K just tuned my truck.......WOW! I'm ready to debut it this saturday! It sounds better than it ever has. I would not say that if it were not true.
> 
> Thanks Kevin. I really appreciate it.


Wow. You CHEATER. To think I just finished a 3 hour tuning session in my car by MYSELF. I tell you what, buddy, you got some competition! 



cvjoint said:


> No way you'd be smelling VCs anymore, new 10" midbasses will be in with continuous power rating of 350w rms. Burning magnesium would be a lot of fun though!
> 
> I may be bringing 3 more buddies with me, two would have operating setups, very diy in nature Seas L16s, Peerless HDS etc.
> 
> So far I have the amp rack A?C cooled and the removable IB baffle built...carpeting tomorrow. Odds of me showing up with a 90% new working setup are very high at this moment.
> 
> Albert nice to see you join, can't wait for a new review from you.
> 
> I have one buddy driving in just to check out your car Kevin, hopefully you can make it.


A/C cooled?? did you extend the lower a/c ducts to your trunk?

I can't wait to listen your new additions.


----------



## hibuhibu

oooh... Can't wait!!!


----------



## DYNASTY*SOUND

hey ive been around forums for a while but im a noob to this one. am i still invited to the socal meet!!


----------



## veloze

DYNASTY*SOUND said:


> hey ive been around forums for a while but im a noob to this one. am i still invited to the socal meet!!


Absolutely, you're welcome to joint us. Check post #1 & #3 for information about the meet. Just let us know if you're attending. 

Also click the link below:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/calendar.php?do=getinfo&day=2008-8-9&c=1


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

DYNASTY*SOUND said:


> hey ive been around forums for a while but im a noob to this one. am i still invited to the socal meet!!


 For sure


----------



## BigRed

Ill be sleeping in the parking lot for a week just listening


----------



## James Bang

BigRed said:


> Ill be sleeping in the parking lot for a week just listening


haha. I wish I can park my car in my cubicle...


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> Ill be sleeping in the parking lot for a week just listening


I want to be the first to hear Big Red I've always loved your setup. 

Jim like myself and others aren't afraid to experiment and suffer the consequences of such actions.     I believe that's what makes So. Cal meets so special we all get to hear each others experiments.


----------



## dvflyer

BigRed said:


> Kevin K just tuned my truck.......WOW! I'm ready to debut it* this saturday!* It sounds better than it ever has. I would not say that if it were not true.
> 
> Thanks Kevin. I really appreciate it.


I was planning on this saturday too.... until yesterday when I realized the 9th is NEXT saturday.


----------



## simplicityinsound

cant wait to catch and listen to a few cars i deperately wanted to listen to at Marv's but couldnt find the time, bigred is near the top of my list, and kevin K's


----------



## michaelsil1

simplicityinsound said:


> cant wait to catch and listen to a few cars i deperately wanted to listen to at Marv's but couldnt find the time, bigred is near the top of my list, and kevin K's


You didn't listen to Kevin's or BigRed's setup!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

dvflyer said:


> I was planning on this saturday too.... until yesterday when I realized the 9th is NEXT saturday.


 An unfair advantage, my reminder...................My Dads 83rd birthday is the 2nd of August, this Saturday.
DIYMA the following Saturday.
Jim is gonna have a good spot picked out with a week to do it.


----------



## James Bang

can bigred fit into the structure????


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> can bigred fit into the structure????


Jim will make it fit even if he has to take off the tires.


----------



## DYNASTY*SOUND

hate to disrupt the conversation, but anyone gonna go to the dub show this weekend at the los angeles CC??


----------



## James Bang

DUB is not my style...


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> DUB is not my style...


What is DUB?


----------



## BigRed

im thinking about it


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> What is DUB?


it's a sticker you put on your vehicle to add dBs.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

michaelsil1 said:


> What is DUB?


A twenty dollar sack of MJ? or a vehicle with 20" wheels.


----------



## sr20det510

Just got back from my trip down south : )

Memphis and Mississippi BBQ rocks! Boiled peanuts, catfish, and beer

I drank a case of beer and ate pulled pork, hot links, and chicken yesterday. It was 100 degrees and humidity was in the 90's. Dam the South was fun! 

I fly out for a conference tomorrow, and hope to work on my car this week :blush:

See you guys on Saturday.


----------



## donpisto

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> A twenty dollar sack of MJ? or a vehicle with 20" wheels.


I got 4 dubs and I keep it on the low


----------



## veloze

sr20det510 said:


> Just got back from my trip down south : )
> 
> Memphis and Mississippi BBQ rocks! Boiled peanuts, catfish, and beer
> 
> I drank a case of beer and ate pulled pork, hot links, and chicken yesterday. It was 100 degrees and humidity was in the 90's. Dam the South was fun!
> 
> I fly out for a conference tomorrow, and hope to work on my car this week :blush:
> 
> See you guys on Saturday.


Damn Carlos...a case of beer, some GUMBO and a little of Pepto. That will do it!


----------



## BigRed

a dub in l.a. is a 20 dollar rock you get from a guy in a dark alley. the guy in the alley will also trade stereo equipment for a "dub"  hence, I have not had a "dub" in quite a while.


----------



## James Bang

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests) 
James Bang, BigRed, *WaTTsLOk187 *

I see Jimmy lurking!


----------



## James Bang

Anyhow, I still have some install issues to fix. My 8"s have some peaks around 150hz and 250hz.. I think I need to do some more venting and drill MORE holes into the cavities..


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

James Bang said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
> James Bang, BigRed, *WaTTsLOk187 *
> 
> I see Jimmy lurking!


If my motor is done I will be there.


----------



## James Bang

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> If my motor is done I will be there.


Long time no see man. It'll be nice to meet with you again.


----------



## dual700

* **UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr (Luis)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu (Ed)
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike) 
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr (Ron)
20. circa40 (Vin) 
21. Normandie (Norm)
22. BlueSQ (Brad) - Fomerly Fiction
23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
24. Buzzman (Don)
25. innsanes (Miki)
_26. Jason Parsons (diyma lurker) _ - No longer attending.
27. Delerium168 (Jonathan)
28. OgreDave (Dave)
29. Mr.X (Dom)
30. whatzzap (Ron)
31. DOMN8R (Dan)
32. ATF Kuk (Albert)
33.
34.
35.


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> a dub in l.a. is a 20 dollar rock you get from a guy in a dark alley. the guy in the alley will also trade stereo equipment for a "dub"  hence, I have not had a "dub" in quite a while.


I didn't want to mention that I have been there and done that. 

I haven't felt the need for quite awhile now.


----------



## michaelsil1

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> If my motor is done I will be there.


Good we've missed you.


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> Good we've missed you.


I was wondering myself too. He's been MIA for a couple of times.
*
**UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr (Luis)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu (Ed)
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike)
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr (Ron)
20. circa40 (Vin)
21. Normandie (Norm)
22. BlueSQ (Brad) - Fomerly Fiction
23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
24. Buzzman (Don)
25. innsanes (Miki)
26. Delerium168 (Jonathan)
27. OgreDave (Dave)
28. Mr.X (Dom)
29. whatzzap (Ron)
30. DOMN8R (Dan)
31. ATF Kuk (Albert)
32. DYNASTY*SOUND (Jesse) - maybe?
33. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) - maybe?
34.
35.


----------



## beerdrnkr

Is everyone still bringing equipment to barter with? I might need to bring some monies if that's the case.


----------



## James Bang

It won't hurt to bring stuff. I'll be bringing something that's already sold to a regular meet participant.

Maybe more if I get my hands on some goodies. 

My tc9 12" will probably be up for sale when my new pair of 12"s come in.


----------



## michaelsil1

beerdrnkr said:


> Is everyone still bringing equipment to barter with? I might need to bring some monies if that's the case.


If anyone is interested in some Focal TN52 Tweeters I have a pair barely used.


----------



## michaelsil1

I just heard Big Red , Jim wasn’t kidding when he said it has never sounded better. It has *Sparkle*  "I love sparkle", nice wide stage, ripping Mid Bass and a big fat bottom for all you Bass Heads.


----------



## beerdrnkr

My whole system might be for sale (except my frontstage speakers). I'll bring some tools...LOL...Someday I'll make up my mind with what I want.


----------



## James Bang

beerdrnkr said:


> My whole system might be for sale (except my frontstage speakers). I'll bring some tools...LOL...Someday I'll make up my mind with what I want.


maybe with all of these setups that will be at the meet, you'll HEAR what you want


----------



## beerdrnkr

James Bang said:


> maybe with all of these setups that will be at the meet, you'll HEAR what you want


True, I hope so. I'm right in the middle of SQ and SPL (maybe a little more towards SQ), I think they call this the SQL zone


----------



## dvflyer

Hmmm. Never thought of bringing my FS items. Maybe I'll pack up my 6.3i Iridium set and see if there is any interest.


----------



## James Bang

beerdrnkr said:


> True, I hope so. I'm right in the middle of SQ and SPL (maybe a little more towards SQ), I think they call this the SQL zone


SQL or LSQ or whatever you wanna call it can be defined with one word...

cvjoint


----------



## James Bang

dvflyer said:


> Hmmm. Never thought of bringing my FS items. Maybe I'll pack up my 6.3i Iridium set and see if there is any interest.


*For all those that are bringing items for sale, BE CAREFUL FOR THE PIZZA MAN*

He might run your **** over.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> *For all those that are bringing items for sale, BE CAREFUL FOR THE PIZZA MAN*
> 
> He might run your **** over.


True That! :blush:


----------



## kevin k.

michaelsil1 said:


> I just heard Big Red , Jim wasn’t kidding when he said it has never sounded better. It has *Sparkle*  "I love sparkle", nice wide stage, ripping Mid Bass and a big fat bottom for all you Bass Heads.


Yo, "B"!

Didn't you hear? Big Red's name has been changed to "*Big Sparkle*"...

Seriously, I'm glad you liked it. I think it's far and away the best that I've heard it sound. Jim seems pretty pleased.


----------



## veloze

kevin k. said:


> Yo, "B"!
> 
> Didn't you hear? Big Red's name has been changed to "*Big Sparkle*"...


Hahaha!! It's official...Pastor Kev K just baptized Jim (aka Big Sparkle). I like it!


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> Hahaha!! It's official...Pastor Kev K just baptized Jimmy. I like it!


That's funny.


----------



## donpisto

beerdrnkr said:


> Is everyone still bringing equipment to barter with? I might need to bring some monies if that's the case.


I'd bring my batteries if anyone is interested in buying them. Don't want to carry two 75 lb. batts in my car if not needed. I might bring an RF 3Sixty.2 if it doesn't get sold this weekend.


----------



## beerdrnkr

Sorry, I haven't read through the whole thing. Is the first page the final location? Is the Bella Terra a shopping center or mall? Either way, my girlfriend will be happy...lol


----------



## michaelsil1

beerdrnkr said:


> Sorry, I haven't read through the whole thing. Is the first page the final location? Is the Bella Terra a shopping center or mall? Either way, my girlfriend will be happy...lol


Hide your credit card.


----------



## veloze

Se7en more days people! It seems we are having a BIG turnout. Woot!

For more info about the meet. Click the link below.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=3&day=2008-8-9&c=1


***UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr (Luis)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu (Ed)
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike)
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr (Ron)
20. circa40 (Vin)
21. Normandie (Norm)
22. BlueSQ (Brad) - Fomerly Fiction
23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
24. Buzzman (Don)
25. innsanes (Miki)
26. Delerium168 (Jonathan)
27. OgreDave (Dave)
28. Mr.X (Dom)
29. whatzzap (Ron)
30. DOMN8R (Dan)
31. ATF Kuk (Albert)
32. DYNASTY*SOUND (Jesse) - maybe?
33. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) - maybe?
34.
35.


----------



## beerdrnkr

What the hell, no alcoholic beverages!!! I suppose I'll manage


----------



## michaelsil1

beerdrnkr said:


> What the hell, no alcoholic beverages!!! I suppose I'll manage


Just get intoxicated with the sounds.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Anyone heard from Monkeyboy?


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> maybe with all of these setups that will be at the meet, you'll HEAR what you want


James,

Speaking of hearing how's the tuning going?


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> James,
> 
> Speaking of hearing how's the tuning going?


not bad not bad, though the mids do need some toning down. There are some peaks that -12db on the EQ couldn't fix. I do believe I know the cause, though.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> not bad not bad, though the mids do need some toning down. There are some peaks that -12db on the EQ couldn't fix. I do believe I know the cause, though.


I had some JBL Horns in a home setup they were something else. JBL ended up putting a wave guide on the Horns; it looked like the fins on an air conditioning duct they were directing the horn response down towards the other drivers.


----------



## James Bang

I was suppose to tackle my Peaking issue yesterday, but I was busy working my brother's setup. I think it's sounding great. I will try to get him to drive to the meet, even with these ridiculous gas prices. Not bad for a simple setup consisting of a regular active HU, 2 way fronts, and 1 12" sealed.


I may have to try to do some work on my car today, and I hope that the lady won't mind too much since i've been using up all the quality time on audio. 

I would like to once have a setup I am fully satisfied with to bring to a meet.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I would like to once have a setup I am fully satisfied with to bring to a meet.


Me too; I'm getting closer.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

michaelsil1 said:


> Me too; I'm getting closer.


OMG c'mon gimmie a break Its pretty nice


----------



## BigRed

Michael will never be happy until he has home macs and home bookshelfs on his dash  j/k


----------



## donpisto

James, will you be running the TC9 for the meet?


----------



## James Bang

donpisto said:


> James, will you be running the TC9 for the meet?


I might. Unless my pair of Fi Xs come in before the meet.


----------



## donpisto

Josh told me bout them. Interested to hear either setup


----------



## James Bang

donpisto said:


> Josh told me bout them. Interested to hear either setup


The Tc9 is doing really nicely for a single 12". I just feel like I need more cone area to get more umph for those dynamics


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> Michael will never be happy until he has home macs and home bookshelfs on his dash  j/k


I don't even think that will cut it, what I'm looking for doesn't exist. 

When I got off of work this evening my system sounded like butt before I went to work it sounded great.

The moral: don't go to work!


----------



## rawdawg

[email protected]!

I have a Dentist Appointment the afternoon of the meet. I'll swing by after but Michael will be the only one left and he'll make me listen to that Heavy Handed Post Apocalyptic Scary Jazz. I should hunt down that Hansen CD of mine...

rawdawg (jimmyjames)


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

michaelsil1 said:


> I don't even think that will cut it, what I'm looking for doesn't exist.
> 
> When I got off of work this evening my system sounded like butt before I went to work it sounded great.
> 
> The moral: don't go to work!


 It's all in your head?


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> When I got off of work this evening my system sounded like butt before I went to work it sounded great.
> 
> The moral: don't go to work!


That might be a similar phenomenon like how systems sound better a night.


----------



## BigRed

systems sound better when you have'nt listened to yours for 6 weeks


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

BigRed said:


> systems sound better when you have'nt listened to yours for 6 weeks


fact.


----------



## James Bang

BigRed said:


> systems sound better when you have'nt listened to yours for 6 weeks


I think i need to take vacation from my setup. I might be getting toooo use to it.

Getting frustrated with tuning might be a sign that i need time away from my baby...

but then again ~20 minutes of 31 band test tones after ~30 minutes of pink noise might be cause of the frustration...


----------



## BigRed

pay Kevin K to do it. Can you say "game over"? 

the dude is brilliant.


----------



## James Bang

BigRed said:


> pay Kevin K to do it. Can you say "game over"?
> 
> the dude is brilliant.


Indeed, great guy and definitely knows his audio and has some great tools.

I would love to have him work his miracle on my setup, but I dont' think I would learn to much going that route.


----------



## BigRed

i disagree. I learned alot watching him do his thing. If you say "here are my keys...make it sound good" and walk away while he tunes, then no, you won't learn much. I sat there with him the whole time and learned a thing or two


----------



## James Bang

BigRed said:


> i disagree. I learned alot watching him do his thing. If you say "here are my keys...make it sound good" and walk away while he tunes, then no, you won't learn much. I sat there with him the whole time and learned a thing or two


true. I guess I meant that my ears be trained watching him do his thing. I learned a lot from watching E Stevens do his little 30 minute tuning on my car. 

It was a little difficult/impossible to hear the changes done from the passenger seat


----------



## dvflyer

michaelsil1 said:


> I don't even think that will cut it, what I'm looking for doesn't exist.
> 
> When I got off of work this evening my system sounded like butt before I went to work it sounded great.
> 
> The moral: don't go to work!


My system always sounded great until I demo'd it for someone... then I started noticing things I wanted to change....


----------



## michaelsil1

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> It's all in your head?


Yeah!


----------



## michaelsil1

rawdawg said:


> [email protected]!
> 
> I have a Dentist Appointment the afternoon of the meet. I'll swing by after but Michael will be the only one left and he'll make me listen to that Heavy Handed Post Apocalyptic Scary Jazz. I should hunt down that Hansen CD of mine...
> 
> rawdawg (jimmyjames)


You know you love it.


----------



## James Bang

dvflyer said:


> My system always sounded great until I demo'd it for someone... then I started noticing things I wanted to change....


haha. The same goes for me. many times i leave these meets, thinking, "i can't believe I made everyone sit through this...."


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> Indeed, great guy and definitely knows his audio and has some great tools.
> 
> I would love to have him work his miracle on my setup, but I dont' think I would learn to much going that route.


Half of the fun of this hobby is the learning process though it might not seem like it at the time.

I have a great since of accomplishment right now it has come as a result of hard work. 

Kevin K. is one of my mentors and I love his setup, I also believe he has worked very hard getting his system sounding the way it does.

If I wanted something easy why in the world would I have chosen Car Audio as a hobby?


----------



## michaelsil1

Give a man a fish and let him eat teach a man to fish and let him feast.


----------



## fit_tuner

hey guys... so i got back from taiwain a few days ago, and i will try to attend. my camry's been long stripped and sold... but i'll bring the new car for everyone to check out!


----------



## James Bang

camry_tuner said:


> hey guys... so i got back from taiwain a few days ago, and i will try to attend. my camry's been long stripped and sold... but i'll bring the new car for everyone to check out!


Should I bring my tools so we can strip it out to see what we can do under the carpet and panels???


----------



## fit_tuner

uhhh no? i already know what's under =P gonna try to save up for a nice system.. not sure the eta for it just yet.. gotta see when all the small amps come out so i can do a stealth install... worst comes to worst, i'll stick /w a 2 way... in stock locations =T


----------



## James Bang

camry_tuner said:


> uhhh no? i already know what's under =P gonna try to save up for a nice system.. not sure the eta for it just yet.. gotta see when all the small amps come out so i can do a stealth install... worst comes to worst, i'll stick /w a 2 way... in stock locations =T


I'm sure you mentioned it before somewhere, but what's the new ride again?


----------



## fit_tuner

2008 honda fit


----------



## James Bang

awesome. Gas prices been making me want one of those Fits.

Gas prices makes me want to throw a fit.


----------



## James Bang

camry_tuner said:


> uhhh no? i already know what's under =P gonna try to save up for a nice system.. not sure the eta for it just yet.. gotta see when all the small amps come out so i can do a stealth install... worst comes to worst, i'll stick /w a 2 way... in stock locations =T


or you can just get one nice amp that can run your entire system. A sexy one at that. 

I have one


----------



## OgreDave

My car is always in state of limbo .. amps not mounted, held in by false floor (ceiling) and styrofoam .. I've had temp beater amps in there since forever. 

But I'll be there 

2008 Honda Fit? Heh, you can check out the hole cut in my 2007 Fit doors


----------



## veloze

rawdawg said:


> [email protected]!
> 
> I have a Dentist Appointment the afternoon of the meet. I'll swing by after but Michael will be the only one left and he'll make me listen to that Heavy Handed Post Apocalyptic Scary Jazz. I should hunt down that Hansen CD of mine...
> 
> rawdawg (jimmyjames)


Yo JimmyJames, come by early then go to your appt. & as always George & Michael are the last ones to leave. Yeah, I'm ready for some of Mike's Scary Jazz. Of course he likes "Sparkles" 

***UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr (Luis)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu (Ed)
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike)
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr (Ron)
20. circa40 (Vin)
21. Normandie (Norm)
22. BlueSQ (Brad) - Fomerly Fiction
23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
24. Buzzman (Don)
25. innsanes (Miki)
26. Delerium168 (Jonathan)
27. OgreDave (Dave)
28. Mr.X (Dom)
29. whatzzap (Ron)
30. DOMN8R (Dan)
31. ATF Kuk (Albert)
32. DYNASTY*SOUND (Jesse) - maybe?
33. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) - maybe?
34. rawdawg (jimmyjames)
35.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=3&day=2008-8-9&c=1


----------



## BigRed

I think there is a fourplay coverband playing that night nearby.....Michael might be cutting out a little early  Had to do it Michael  lol


----------



## fit_tuner

hahaha, what amp you got james? im waiting for the rest of the arc mini amps to come out, or reviews on the jl hd's or other companies to come out /w smaller footprint amps


----------



## James Bang

camry_tuner said:


> hahaha, what amp you got james? im waiting for the rest of the arc mini amps to come out, or reviews on the jl hd's or other companies to come out /w smaller footprint amps


the sexy one in the classifieds. 

I'd like to check out your new ride at the meet. I've been interested in those Fits,.. as if I can afford one.


----------



## fit_tuner

i got mine for 17000 OTD including tax, title, reg, etc. thats for the sport auto. i just washed/clayed/waxed it today. so smooth and shiney =]

hopefully i'll be able to make it...


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

I like the Honda Fit.


----------



## circa40

I have 2 NIB IDQ10v.3 for $170 each. If any one is interested, I can bring them


----------



## fit_tuner

if we're gonna advertise parts...

alpine cda-7998 (275obo)
image dynamics cx62 mids (120obo for THREE mids, two are near mint, one has seen better days)
phaze audio mw-64 mids (willing to let go to whoever buys me lunch, since they're pretty beat up)
rockford fosgate power 501bd (100obo)
1 farad stinger cap (40?)
bunch of agu fuses

lemme know if you guys are interested in any of these items


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> I think there is a fourplay coverband playing that night nearby.....Michael might be cutting out a little early  Had to do it Michael  lol


Keep it up and I might have to break out something really scary:

Connie Francis


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

michaelsil1 said:


> Keep it up and I might have to break out something really scary:
> 
> Connie Francis


 Oh no not Connie


----------



## donpisto

I may not show up.....at 10:30. I need to go to the Irvine Spectrum first and get some new shoes possibly. Unless anyone knows where I can buy Umbro's, Lotto's, or Diadora's in the LA/OC area


----------



## OgreDave

I got a VRX 4.300 I've been thinking of sellin off .. but it's not something I want to bring unless someone is seriously interested.

Oh, and a 10w7 and a DIYMA.


----------



## James Bang

OgreDave said:


> I got a VRX 4.300 I've been thinking of sellin off .. but it's not something I want to bring unless someone is seriously interested.
> 
> Oh, and a 10w7 and a DIYMA.


you always have the goodies... that I can't afford.


----------



## dvflyer

Would anyone who knows the area let me know if there is a place close by for breakfast? i.e. Denny's, iHop, anything really. I'm going to be up there early to meet some people for breakfast before the meet.


----------



## circa40

dvflyer said:


> Would anyone who knows the area let me know if there is a place close by for breakfast? i.e. Denny's, iHop, anything really. I'm going to be up there early to meet some people for breakfast before the meet.


There is a Denny's across the street...well back when I went to golden west college it was there.


----------



## James Bang

dvflyer said:


> Would anyone who knows the area let me know if there is a place close by for breakfast? i.e. Denny's, iHop, anything really. I'm going to be up there early to meet some people for breakfast before the meet.





circa40 said:


> There is a Denny's across the street...well back when I went to golden west college it was there.


If I arrive early enough, I'll be down for breakfast.


----------



## michaelsil1

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Oh no not Connie


There is something even scarier though it might be considered cruel and unusaul punishment:

 *Ethel Merman*


----------



## circa40

James Bang said:


> If I arrive early enough, I'll be down for breakfast.


when is early?


----------



## James Bang

circa40 said:


> when is early?


haha. good question. 12pm is early for a Saturday. 

the meet should start at about 10-10:30. So, anytime around then is considered early for me.


----------



## fit_tuner

anyone interested in the parts im selling? haha, it'll give me one more reason to swing by the meet...


----------



## PureDynamics

camry_tuner said:


> anyone interested in the parts im selling? haha, it'll give me one more reason to swing by the meet...



I will have a list of goodies by friday I hope.. Got some nice and rare stuff as well..


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

michaelsil1 said:


> There is something even scarier though it might be considered cruel and unusaul punishment:
> 
> *Ethel Merman*


 The guy in Airplane that thought he was Ethel Merman because of shell shock. Pretty funny. You don't actually listen to her do you?:blush:


----------



## dual700

circa40 said:


> There is a Denny's across the street...well back when I went to golden west college it was there.


So you, OgreDave, Tito Ortiz went to GWC?  
And another diyma member, 95legend.
Wow.
I work at GWC.


----------



## michaelsil1

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> The guy in Airplane that thought he was Ethel Merman because of shell shock. Pretty funny. You don't actually listen to her do you?:blush:


No I don't listen to the human Air Raid Siren.

They play music in POW Camps to torture the prisoners; I think Ethel Merman is on the list. 

I'm joking of course (not really).


----------



## James Bang

I am excited. Tried to tackle all my rattles today. I might get my doors ready for 10"s on friday...

But I don't have 10"s or amps for them... 

I plan to


----------



## OgreDave

Norms on Beach and Heil
Dennys across from Bella Terra on Edinger
Corner Bakery on Edinger in Bella Terra

Those are the more popular breakfast-ish places that I can think of. 

I won't be there for breakfast .. will be testing out my f'd up ankle at bball.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I am excited. Tried to tackle all my rattles today. I might get my doors ready for 10"s on friday...
> 
> But I don't have 10"s or amps for them...
> 
> I plan to


I'm tired of rattles, I get rid of one and two more seem to crop up.


----------



## sr20det510

PureDynamics said:


> I will have a list of goodies by friday I hope.. Got some nice and rare stuff as well..


Are any of the Illusion subs in your collection for sale?


----------



## James Bang

Veloze's truck bed would do well for the swapmeet table.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> Veloze's truck bed would do well for the swapmeet table.


Better than the ground as some of us learned from the Pizza Guy.


----------



## sr20det510

True and the PIZZA BANDIT can't get his sedan up there!

Anyone have an ice chest they can bring? 

Maybe we can pitch in for some water, sodas, and ice cause it might be hot.

I will bring a 24 pack of water and some soda if we can get an ice chest to the meet.


----------



## James Bang

sr20det510 said:


> True and the PIZZA BANDIT can't get his sedan up there!
> 
> Anyone have an ice chest they can bring?
> 
> Maybe we can pitch in for some water, sodas, and ice cause it might be hot.
> 
> I will bring a 24 pack of water and some soda if we can get an ice chest to the meet.


I have smallish sized one. might fit a case of water in there.


----------



## donpisto

sr20det510 said:


> True and the PIZZA BANDIT can't get his sedan up there!
> 
> Anyone have an ice chest they can bring?
> 
> Maybe we can pitch in for some water, sodas, and ice cause it might be hot.
> 
> I will bring a 24 pack of water and some soda if we can get an ice chest to the meet.


I might be able to bring one if I have something that will fit in my trunk. Trunk opening sucks on this car


----------



## michaelsil1

I have an empty ice chest that's always in my trunk.


----------



## sr20det510

James Bang said:


> I have smallish sized one. might fit a case of water in there.


That shoulD work!



donpisto said:


> I might be able to bring one if I have something that will fit in my trunk. Trunk opening sucks on this car


Coupe's trunk is still worse 




michaelsil1 said:


> I have an empty ice chest that's always in my trunk.


Is it really empty or is it just full of wonderful CDs? If I have a chance I will drive over to work and see if I can get into my file cabinets to pull out a few cds I keep at work:blush:



Now all we need is ice, lots of ice!


----------



## donpisto

sr20det510 said:


> Coupe's trunk is still worse


Yeah, I feel for ya man.


----------



## veloze

James Bang said:


> Veloze's truck bed would do well for the swapmeet table.


Hmmm, better yet...I'll bring a ladder for Big Red's truck.


----------



## BigRed

I have a ladder that comes down for u automatically 

I'll be bringing some cd copies of my favorite sq songs. first come first serve


----------



## OgreDave

Having a BBQ in a parking structure is a guarenteed way to get noticed by security  It's not going to be that hot in the structure ..


----------



## PureDynamics

I know where Lunch/dinner is going to be.. BJ's pizza! Right across the street..


----------



## sr20det510

OgreDave said:


> Having a BBQ in a parking structure is a guarenteed way to get noticed by security  It's not going to be that hot in the structure ..


20 guys standing and talking in a mall parking structure will automatically put up a red flag.

I bet actual mall customers will refuse to park next to us, unless they are pizza delivery drivers


----------



## Demon Ram

I'll be there My truck might smell like Swordfish but I will be there!!!......

Looking forward to this!


----------



## sr20det510

Demon Ram said:


> I'll be there My truck might smell like Swordfish but I will be there!!!......
> 
> Looking forward to this!


Don't tell me you just returned from Baja?
I need to get out there and have some fun!


----------



## James Bang

anybody seen *eqsandleds* around?


----------



## veloze

OK you guys, I've been hearing that we are going to bring a lot of attention in the parking structure. Just in case we get ****, the back-up plan is to go back to Autobachs parking lot. I don't think we'll have any problems to get some parking space since the other clubs meet really late.

The only issue would be if we move out, then how we are going to alert the late shows. Any ideas? 


***UPDATED LIST***

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George)
5. James Bang (James)
6. beerdrnkr (Luis)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. PureDynamics (Dan)
9. Bluto Blutarsky (Dave)
10. hibuhibu (Ed)
11. simplicityinsound (Bing)
12. Jeremy Mullins (Jeremy)
13. Dual700 (Eng)
14. fredridge (Fred) - maybe?
15. schuey_1 (RJ)
16. dvflyer (Mike)
17. BigRed (Jim) - maybe?
18. Heyduude888 (John)
19. rjcastr (Ron)
20. circa40 (Vin)
21. Normandie (Norm)
22. BlueSQ (Brad) - Fomerly Fiction
23. kevin k (Kevin) - maybe?
24. Buzzman (Don)
25. innsanes (Miki)
26. Delerium168 (Jonathan)
27. OgreDave (Dave)
28. Mr.X (Dom)
29. whatzzap (Ron)
30. DOMN8R (Dan)
31. ATF Kuk (Albert)
32. DYNASTY*SOUND (Jesse) - maybe?
33. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) - maybe?
34. rawdawg (jimmyjames)
35. Demon Ram

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/...y=2008-8-9&c=1


----------



## Demon Ram

No actually, I work in the Fishing industry and my Truck sometimes hauls sworfish or Shellfish back to our facility for further processing!.....but I am looking forward to meeting you guys out there..need someone to really help me on how to get the most of my system!


----------



## dvflyer

veloze said:


> OK you guys, I've been hearing that we are going to bring a lot of attention in the parking structure. Just in case we get ****, the back-up plan is to go back to Autobachs parking lot. I don't think we'll have any problems to get some parking space since the other clubs meet really late.
> 
> The only issue would be if we move out, then how we are going to alert the late shows. Any ideas?


Just let everyone know if we aren't at the mall, we'll be at Autobachs. If we can't meet at Autobachs, not sure how we would be able to tell people where we end up.

Can you post the address to Autobachs?


----------



## James Bang

we all just need to buy a pack a gum from the mall and become paying customers


----------



## Jayvuu

whoa this thread got huge. so are we meeting at bella terra or autobacs?


----------



## donpisto

heyduude888 said:


> whoa this thread got huge. so are we meeting at bella terra or autobacs?


Bella Terra. Autobachs if for any reason they tell us to leave


----------



## cvjoint

It looks like I'm good to go for Sat. guys. I beat the living crap out of my new setup the last couple of days, it seems to be broken in now 

I will be debuting my new setup for '08: new 8s, 10s,15s, completely new trunk setup. 

Hope to see everyone there, otherwise I have a list with names


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> It looks like I'm good to go for Sat. guys. I beat the living crap out of my new setup the last couple of days, it seems to be broken in now
> 
> I will be debuting my new setup for '08: new 8s, 10s,15s, completely new trunk setup.
> 
> Hope to see everyone there, otherwise I have a list with names


Damn George!


----------



## BigRed

George, my seas monster disc does'nt work anymore. Please make me a new one.  Pretty please....


----------



## James Bang

wow major changes going on with George. I can't wait to hear them.


----------



## cvjoint

BigRed said:


> George, my seas monster disc does'nt work anymore. Please make me a new one.  Pretty please....


Hold on, have you ruled out speaker malfunctions  I'll try to get a new one done for tom. but I get out of work at 1030pm today and laser engraving the face takes 30min alone


----------



## sr20det510

cvjoint said:


> It looks like I'm good to go for Sat. guys. I beat the living crap out of my new setup the last couple of days, it seems to be broken in now
> 
> I will be debuting my new setup for '08: new 8s, 10s,15s, completely new trunk setup.
> 
> Hope to see everyone there, otherwise I have a list with names


WOW!


----------



## James Bang

XXLS 10"s in the doors is just wild


I love it.


----------



## fit_tuner

where in bella terra are we meeting exactly? is there a structure? what floor? etc?


----------



## beerdrnkr

camry_tuner said:


> where in bella terra are we meeting exactly? is there a structure? what floor? etc?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## PureDynamics

Ok, So I've been getting slammed on what I have forsale that I can bring with me to the meet.. This is just a quick run down and I will have more in the next week to come. So make sure you guys are checking the For Sale area..

Keep in mind most if not all are in Very good shape, maybe a tad dusty. Need more info, please PM me. *OBO- All prices are local only, pickup or will work a meeting place. A normal For Sale post will be put up in the ForSale section later this coming week. and prices be updated.* 

1pr. BG Neo3 PDR w/flush mount face plate, low play time- *$80pr.*
1pr. BG Neo8 PDR, ultra low play time-*$110pr.*
1pr. ScanSpeak 15w/8530K01 Rev. Broken in, Good shape-*$225pr.*
1ea. ScanSpeak 12m/4631G00, Low hours, used for bench testing-*$140ea*
1pr. Seas Lotus Reference CT25AF001, ultra low play time-*$150pr.*
1pr. PG ELITE Tweeters, Good shape, dusty dome, no mounting hardware-*$100pr.*
1pr. B&C 8nw51-8, New tested to make sure no problems, w/box, never mounted.-*$300pr.*
1pr. Image Dynamics Nx30, New-*$75pr.*
1pr. Image Dynamics CX54 New, no back sticker-*$100pr.*
1pr. Image Dynamics X4 new, lite wear scratches-*$50pr.*
1pr. Image Dynamics CS1.x, New-*$50pr.*
3ea. Image Dynamics IDW18, used with brand new recones, SVC 8ohm-*$400ea.*
2ea. PPI PRO8 Svc 4ohm, new with box, just test mounted-*$175ea*
3ea. Kicker Square 10" grills, NIB-*Make Offer*

Arc Audio MX1 xover, Used but in good shape w/box-*$90*
PG DD10, New never used nor mounted, no box-*$200*
Orion 300crx xover, Used, old rare unit, phantom powered- *$150*
SoundStream Lil' Wonder- new, bench tested, less then 2hours w/box-*$125*
Tru F2a, NIB-*$250*
PPI Psc-221 phase shift. New w/box never mounted-*$175*


----------



## PureDynamics




----------



## PureDynamics




----------



## PureDynamics

Again this is just some of the things I will be posting up in the normal For Sale area.. I will be adding more in the week to come.. Since this looks to be a big turn out, I was going to give some of you local guys a break and pick up some nice gear at good prices.


----------



## dvflyer

camry_tuner said:


> where in bella terra are we meeting exactly? is there a structure? what floor? etc?


The latest link in Jose's posts isn't working, so here is one from earlier. Looks like we're meeting near Burlington Coat Factory.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=3&day=2008-8-9&c=1


----------



## dvflyer

I think I found the Autobachs people are talking about.... Please note, from what I can tell, we are meeting at Bella Terra "unless" we get kicked out. And I'm guessing this is the Autobachs referenced in previous posts, but never got a confirmation of the address. This address was from a thread about a meet there in April. Directions from Google. Bella Terra to Autobachs:

NOTE: These are directions from Bella Terra to Autobachs. NOT directions to Bella Terra.

Driving directions to 12645 Beach Blvd, Stanton, CA 90680
4.1 mi – about 10 mins

Starting Address: 
Bella Terra Mall
7777 Edinger Ave
Huntington Beach, CA 92647
1.	Head west 72 ft
2.	Turn left at Sher Ln 433 ft
3.	Turn left at Edinger Ave 0.3 mi
4.	Turn left at Beach Blvd 3.6 mi
5.	Make a U-turn at Lampson Ave 0.2 mi

12645 Beach Blvd
Stanton, CA 90680


----------



## Jayvuu

i think i missed it, but the meet starts at 10am right?


----------



## veloze

Hey Dan, nice audio gear...I'm already drooling.  

Mike, thanks for bailing out some folks who do not like to read the entire thread for information. 

The meet starts at 10:30AM, but whoever gets there early, please meet up near the Burlington Coat Factory, then once we have a few peeps showing up, we'll pick a spot at the parking structure.

In the event we get the boot at Bella Terra, we'll move the meet at Autobachs parking lot. Simple as that! 

I'll post my phone number in the calendar post in case someone needs directions.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=3&day=2008-8-9


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Today


----------



## circa40

Anyone want to show up early for breakfast at Denny's?


----------



## sr20det510

I'll be there early, Denny's sounds good!

Anyone else?


----------



## circa40

^ Here's the location. I'm heading there with Fredridge 

http://xml.sa.mapquest.com:80/?tran...x'+A+l_Sx~na=<O:DeK00N4|+$A;xYD#gw7CT#<{Bc178


----------



## sr20det510

Thanks!

I believe I still have Fred's number.

What time? 10 am?


----------



## Demon Ram

Good morning Gents...looking forward to being there and meeting all of you....hopefully I am not out of line but I will be offering mint 2 sets of mint never installed Boston Pro 6.0's....a New never installed RF EPX2, used Image Dynamics IDQ31/IDX24, 1pr-CD1e V2 Horns, 6.5" ID Midbass w/ CSX-1 xover, OLD SCHOOL never installed RF-PWR 12's I hope I am not stepping on toes or breaking rules (Just got off a boat and I am the Plant right now unloading Swordfish...but like I said I'll be there!

Alex


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Wish I could guys but the boys have swim class this morning. See you all before noon.


----------



## veloze

Damn it! I missed breakfast with you guys.  That's what happens when you over slept. My bad! 

I'll see you guys there!


----------



## James Bang

We're on the 5th floor of the burlington structure

Just an fyi


----------



## innsanes

asdflkjlkjld, I was just at bella terra driving in circle for 20 mins, couldn't find anyone, Just wondering is this meet still going on? If it is i'll be out in like 10 min


----------



## eggstylin

Thanks for the meet guys, that was fun to meet some of you and hear some systems. 

I couldnt figure out where the hell lunch was supposed to be...caravanning with 10+ cars in HB just doesnt work! Please post a contact phone number next time for those who get lost or cant find everyone.

Im looking forward to the next socal meetup!

Edit: saw the phone number on the calendar...so nvm


----------



## innsanes

my first diyma meet, it was awesome seeing some of the systems


----------



## beerdrnkr

Just got back to San Diego, I love traffic.


----------



## OgreDave

Good see'n everyone.


----------



## fredridge

anyone know what happened to blutoblutarsky??? he showed said hi and I thought went back to his car to fill out the system paper, but took off..

Dave, you ok? I would have called you, but didn't have your number


----------



## dvflyer

Good meeting everyone. I'll post the picture of the lunch group.... after I get my camera from my dad's house where I left it tonight. 

Mike


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

fredridge said:


> anyone know what happened to blutoblutarsky??? he showed said hi and I thought went back to his car to fill out the system paper, but took off..
> 
> Dave, you ok? I would have called you, but didn't have your number


 I went to go get lunch, got back,walked around for a couple of minutes, went into burlington to go potty, came out and everyone was leaving to go to lunch. I bailed. :blush: I talked to a couple people and that was it.


----------



## circa40

Great showing guys. I was extremely impressed with every car that I heard. I wish my H701 processor was set at the correct preset  I noticed it when driving home.

Best news of all...I found my car keys. They were in my pockets :blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## sr20det510

Great meet! It was nice listening to all the wonderful SoCaL setups!


----------



## beerdrnkr

circa40 said:


> Great showing guys. I was extremely impressed with every car that I heard. I wish my H701 processor was set at the correct preset  I noticed it when driving home.
> 
> Best news of all...I found my car keys. They were in my pockets :blush::blush::blush::blush:


So I looked around in my car when I got home for nothing? lol


----------



## circa40

innsanes said:


> my first diyma meet, it was awesome seeing some of the systems


Hey, I missed you, I still have a copy of the IASCA cd for you. 



beerdrnkr said:


> So I looked around in my car when I got home for nothing? lol


:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## michaelsil1

Great meet guys I tried to listen to everyone’s car, but fell short of the mark.


----------



## James Bang

circa40 said:


> Best news of all...I found my car keys. They were in my pockets :blush::blush::blush::blush:


hhahaha. glad you found your keys..


----------



## James Bang

I was a little stooped that some people left pretty early. Great meet however. Huge turnout. it was great to hang out with the regulars and a few new folks. 

When it comes to these meets, there is never enough time.


----------



## drake78

How about having an evening meet and then an after party. I can guarantee everyone's system will sound better in the later evening.


----------



## michaelsil1

I'm starting to notice a trend it appears that our regulars are starting to focus more on their Mid Range rather than the Sub Woofer.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Michael, I'm dying to know what you chose as my song?


----------



## michaelsil1

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Michael, I'm dying to know what you chose as my song?


I thought long and hard on your song and you ran off 

It was soft and Jazzy with Vocals to make a heart melt.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

I felt like a grandpa there..........
Hell, I look like a grandpa
Wanted to listen to cars and bs.............not so crazy about caravan
next time. 
No more parking structure?:blush:


----------



## michaelsil1

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I felt like a grandpa there..........
> Hell, I look like a grandpa
> Wanted to listen to cars and bs.............not so crazy about caravan
> next time.
> No more parking structure?:blush:


You're not that old. 

I've been asked lately what am I using to cover my gray hairs I just reply I'm not using anything; they don't believe me (they know how old I am).


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Of the limited hairs I have on my head, only a couple are gray.


----------



## dvflyer

I thought I was the oldest??


----------



## dual700

GREAT to meet everyone! I had a blast.
Too bad we got kicked out by the security.

NOW: time to find alternative place with these requirements:
- Shades
- Close to restaurants
- Place high enough for Big Red's truck!!!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

dual700 said:


> GREAT to meet everyone! I had a blast.
> Too bad we got kicked out by the security.
> 
> NOW: time to find alternative place with these requirements:
> - Shades
> - Close to restaurants
> - Place high enough for Big Red's truck!!!


Bingo


----------



## michaelsil1

dual700 said:


> GREAT to meet everyone! I had a blast.
> Too bad we got kicked out by the security.
> 
> NOW: time to find alternative place with these requirements:
> - Shades
> - Close to restaurants
> - Place high enough for Big Red's truck!!!


Did we get kicked out :blush: I guess I just refused to leave once they did.


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> Did we get kicked out :blush: I guess I just refused to leave once they did.


Not exactly! the security patrol guys told me for us to leave around 3:45PM, and I managed to buy another hour, and allow us to stay a little longer, but I guess they had a shift change and I noticed another guy was patrolling and he did not say SQUAT!

Mike, Vin, James, George, Carlos, Don, and myself were the last ones to leave, I think it was about 6:00PM when we left.

I appreciated everyone for participating, and being a good sports. I got hand it to Eng for getting us together for lunch at Mario's fish tacos. Those were some very tasting tacos...yumy! I really enjoyed the camaraderie.

Great meet, and I can't wait to the next one. Hopefully we get to pick a better location next time. I think it was not fair for BigRed not be able to participate because the parking structure was a matchbox for his truck. Sorry Jim...we'll make it up to you.


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> Mike, Vin, James, George, Carlos, Don, and myself were the last ones to leave, I think it was about 6:00PM when we left.


It looks like we are getting more of the late stragglers. In case you're wondering why a bunch of us usually get into George's (cvjoint) car and crank it up; those 15's were really pushing some air.


----------



## BigRed

thanks guys for your consideration  I was really pumped to participate, but they don't make those damn structures big enough!


----------



## OgreDave

My bad  I forgot that when I suggested the location. The requirements were shade & parking .. 

I had to go home n pass out so I left around 3:30. 10A-3:30PM, no security hassles .. f'n Eng needs to quit crying


----------



## circa40

Maybe we should have a meet at a park next time...perhaps a mini Marv BBQ?


----------



## veloze

circa40 said:


> Maybe we should have a meet at a park next time...perhaps a mini Marv BBQ?


Brilliant!!  I was hoping for someone to suggest it. It would be nice to have next meet at a park, so maybe we could bring some munchies, and of course great music to listen.


----------



## beerdrnkr

I'm down for another meet. I wish I would have had the time to listen to a few more cars and talk to some more of you guys.


----------



## schuey_1

mini marv bbq ?pls explain


----------



## James Bang

I think the lunch break might've derailed the meet a bit. I might've been able to meet more folks and hear more setups.... but then again, it was great tacos, and I sure do love my food.


----------



## fredridge

someone needs to put a system in a roach coach and then we would have it all






James Bang said:


> I think the lunch break might've derailed the meet a bit. I might've been able to meet more folks and hear more setups.... but then again, it was great tacos, and I sure do love my food.


----------



## James Bang

a mini bbq doesn't sound like a bad idea. 

On Google maps I see a nice HUGE park northwest of where we usually meet. It looks to be a great place for the next meet.

It's just a bit north of the 605 & 405 intersect, called El Dorado Park

I circled a spot that would do well. Plenty of parking. Shade from trees.










http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...24,-118.083624&spn=0.002197,0.004581&t=h&z=18

*downfall = entry fee* $5 on weekends...


----------



## circa40

James, my GF used to live near El Dorado Park, and all I can say that its a scary ass park, not to mention its pretty ghetto...get might get robbed  LOL


----------



## michaelsil1

No Ghetto's!! 

I hear Irvine is the safest place in the USA and it has nice clean Parks.


----------



## circa40

How about Huntington Central Park‎?

I think parking is still free

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?cat=Hu...ss:/m:hyb:12:33.69519:-118.006377:0::/io:0:/e

Its actually above the star on the map.

One thing though, a library is in the middle of the park, so we'll have to do listening sessions with windows up.


----------



## michaelsil1

Damn, we're talking about another meet a day after our last one.


----------



## slvrtsunami

Im subscribing to know what is going on....dont really want to miss another one!!

How many people showed up? Just curious....


----------



## PureDynamics

circa40 said:


> How about Huntington Central Park‎?
> 
> I think parking is still free
> 
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps?cat=Hu...ss:/m:hyb:12:33.69519:-118.006377:0::/io:0:/e
> 
> Its actually above the star on the map.
> 
> One thing though, a library is in the middle of the park, so we'll have to do listening sessions with windows up.


In & Out is right down the street too.. Great for Lunch breaks.


----------



## dual700

PureDynamics said:


> In & Out is right down the street too.. Great for Lunch breaks.


Like you are gonna eat!!!
You know Dan, all these years I've known you, I only saw you eat ONCE.
At that was at your house!!


----------



## veloze

I hope we can come to some consensus where to meet the next time, and hopefully we can set one up before this great weather leave us. 

I'll have to see who's going to have the initiative to set up the next meet. We need to find a small park in a nice area where we are not going to be hassle by some rent-a-cops. 

James had a good point earlier that the luch break throw us a curve ball, and kind of disrupted the continuity of the meet. I know we need to fuel our bodies, but in a park setting we could bring some food & drinks & make it some kind of potluck.


----------



## dual700

Solly that my Fish Taco disrupted the meet, guys ...... 
It was originally few of us only, then the group got larger, and larger, and larger..
I hope it was worth it..


----------



## veloze

dual700 said:


> Solly that my Fish Taco disrupted the meet, guys ......
> It was originally few of us only, then the group got larger, and larger, and larger..
> I hope it was worth it..


Solly my butt!!  It was great idea...I'm still savoring those tasting Halibut tacos.


----------



## simplicityinsound

glad i could be part of this one guys hehe...wish i didnt have to run off to the drop off and hop on the flight back 

i wish we had that kind of spirit for meets here in norcal, hell we certain have a lot more space, parks and save places to meet and way less traffic 

good stuff good stuff, i should be down there a few more times in the summer and fall, and maybe i can be lucky enough to do it all again hehe


----------



## circa40

> In & Out is right down the street too.. Great for Lunch breaks.


There's a Wahoos down the street as well


----------



## sr20det510

slvrtsunami said:


> Im subscribing to know what is going on....dont really want to miss another one!!
> 
> How many people showed up? Just curious....


35+ people


----------



## cvjoint

This meet was a little different than usual for sure. We had a bunch of new guys and I enjoyed some of the fresh blood 

Jose you did great Senor, you really outdid yourself on this one. I think you hardly got a chance to audition this time around. 

Special thanks to Bing for visiting and Jim for trying to get into the parking lot. And to think I burned you a nice disc at the last moment Jim; we'll make sure to make the battleground Big Red friendly next time.


----------



## James Bang

I surely had a great time usual. It was great to see old faces and a few new ones. I really enjoyed listening to the changes going on in the different setups I've seen. The sounds and music just keeps getting better and better. 

Georges car never fails to bring a smile to my face. And his install is just looking awesome. Form and function. 

Buzz's car as well. Being an S-class is sweet enough, but the setup he got in there, sets it above any S-class i've seen. I'm impressed by his tuning done by his own two ears. 

I thought it was also great how those without setups came and joined the fun.

I can't believe that I stay until 7pm and STILL couldn't listen to every setup...


----------



## Buzzman

GREAT meet, guys. Jose, you did a great job keeping Security at bay.  While I loved the quiet, shady parking structure, I was sorry to hear that Big Red couldn't make it in. Wherever we end up next to accommodate everyone, PLEASE make sure it's not a hot parking lot with no shade. 

I really enjoyed seeing the old familiar faces and making some new friends. And, as always, sharing great music and hearing lots of different systems. One thing for sure is that we are a passionate bunch of car audio nuts, and everyone is cool.

Looking forward to the next gathering!!


----------



## kevin k.

I'm sorry to have had to miss the meet, guys... 

Back surgery in 1 1/2 weeks and the old spine has been out in a big way the past few days. I did *try* to make it, at least, and had gotten the car together that morning, along with some music... o.k., a LOT of music, and even a present for Eng. Headed North on the 5 and knew in pretty short order that it wasn't gonna happen, so I turned around.

I spoke with Jim that afternoon and was disappointed to hear that he was unable to get Big Red into the structure. That's unfortunate and I know he worked hard getting the truck ready to participate. Hopefully, a little better reconnaissance if the next venue is a new one.

There were a lot of folks and setups I wanted to see, hear, check out, and visit with and I look forward to the next time I'm able do so.


----------



## dual700

kevin k. said:


> and even a present for Eng.


OOOOOHHHH! A signed poster from Mr. K!!! It's going to be laminated, framed, and hung on my wall !!!!


----------



## James Bang

kevin k. said:


> I'm sorry to have had to miss the meet, guys...
> 
> Back surgery in 1 1/2 weeks and the old spine has been out in a big way the past few days. I did *try* to make it, at least, and had gotten the car together that morning, along with some music... o.k., a LOT of music, and even a present for Eng. Headed North on the 5 and knew in pretty short order that it wasn't gonna happen, so I turned around.
> 
> I spoke with Jim that afternoon and was disappointed to hear that he was unable to get Big Red into the structure. That's unfortunate and I know he worked hard getting the truck ready to participate. Hopefully, a little better reconnaissance if the next venue is a new one.
> 
> There were a lot of folks and setups I wanted to see, hear, check out, and visit with and I look forward to the next time I'm able do so.


I would've been nice to have you at the meet Kevin. I hope everything goes well with the surgery. I also really hoping to see BigRed and hear Kevin's tuning job that has this "SPARKLE" i hear about 

If Jim called me that day, i would've drove down there and demoed in the sun


----------



## veloze

Thanks guys for the compliments, but to be honest I cannot take all the credit on this one. The success of this meeting was credited to all of you who were present, for those who traveled far, and in small part I give props to Michael for initiating the meet. The only thing I did it was sort of take over.

I was great to see the usual old dogs & the new puppies. I really enjoyed some of the systems I had a chance to listen. One word of advise to the new guys...don't be afraid to aproach & ask anyone to demo to their rides. That's the only way you going appreciate a good SQ system & get some few pointers for your project. 

Don's MBZ is coming along really good as to raising the bar of what a truly SQ system should sound like.  I felt like I was at a concert hall. Good job Buzz...and thanks for the components speakers. 

I also enjoyed Mike's Avalon, he goes far & beyond to surprise me every time we meet. I think this old dog has a good ear for tuning. I love sparkles too!

Eng's Maxima has a really sweet spot, very subtle, great imaging, and of course he's the guru when it comes to tuning. I even told the guys who listened to my truck that Eng's tuning brought my Hertz back to life. Thanks Eng for being patient with me sometimes. 

George you system is coming reallyyyyyy good. Your skills are always second to none. I wish I had your skills when it comes to ripping the guts of a car & transform it into a great mobile concert.

To Kevin k...hey old man we really missed you. I wish you the best in your upcoming surgery, maybe some of us can take a ride to San Diego and pay you a visit. Get well my friend...your presence at the meets are always appreciated.


----------



## dvflyer

I will be up in the area again around the 1st of November (if all goes well) to pick up my car after Bing does my install. So this time I would have a system in my car to listen to.

One thing I'd suggest is to have Demo cars parked separately from the regular cars. This would help with people knowing who to ask for a listen. Also, many of the guys had their cars running during the demo. This made me very leary when sitting in a car with a manual transmission without the owner. Make sure the owners let people know what to do with their keys. There were a couple of times I saw owners asking, "Have you seen my keys?".


----------



## michaelsil1

It looks like our fellow DIY (Bing) from up North was happy he attended; I'm glad our meet lived up to his expectations. Now if we could only get some interest in North meets South in San Louis Obispo that would be really nice.


----------



## Megalomaniac

you guys suck, you never take any photos. would it kill you to whip a camera phone out or something :/


----------



## innsanes

circa40 said:


> How about Huntington Central Park‎?
> 
> I think parking is still free
> 
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps?cat=Hu...ss:/m:hyb:12:33.69519:-118.006377:0::/io:0:/e
> 
> Its actually above the star on the map.
> 
> One thing though, a library is in the middle of the park, so we'll have to do listening sessions with windows up.


Thats a great park, could pretty much bump my music loud and nobody would care. Even though the library is near by the park is like a mile deep.


----------



## James Bang

Megalomaniac said:


> you guys suck, you never take any photos. would it kill you to whip a camera phone out or something :/


It's purposely done this way to get others curious and join to find out what's going on


----------



## innsanes

hey James, I was really looking forward to your horn setup, somehow I couldnt find you. I left during the Lunch break.


----------



## schuey_1

I heard the lotus rep showed up whats his car ?

Thanks

Rj


----------



## beerdrnkr

innsanes said:


> hey James, I was really looking forward to your horn setup, somehow I couldnt find you. I left during the Lunch break.


Yeah, I wanted to hear your setup too and then got side tracked.


----------



## donpisto

Megalomaniac said:


> you guys suck, you never take any photos. would it kill you to whip a camera phone out or something :/


I was going to take pictures, but forgot the camera at home. Lighting wasn't the greatest though. Parking structure with minimal light would not benefit the camera...though I should have parked next to Carlos...coupe and sedan version of the G35, though he had a system and I didn't so boo for me.

I wanted to listen to many of the vehicles but didnt have a chance to because I was too busy talking. Those halibut tacos were good, but I also had the fish taco... I didn't know which was which though, lol.


----------



## low

schuey_1 said:


> mini marv bbq ?pls explain


sorry no n00bs allowed.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

Sorry guys I missed this meet. My car club had a BBQ and I was having problems starting my car. A few friends agreed to come over after the BBQ to check on the car and see if we could start the motor for the first time. We got it done and all the work Friends and family put in was all worth it. Here is what the finished product sounds like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHVlLn4dB9o


----------



## donpisto

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> Sorry guys I missed this meet. My car club had a BBQ and I was having problems starting my car. A few friends agreed to come over after the BBQ to check on the car and see if we could start the motor for the first time. We got it done and all the work Friends and family put in was all worth it. Here is what the finished product sounds like.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHVlLn4dB9o


I'm disappointed...didn't hear the engine rev  but it does sound like a beast though.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

donpisto said:


> I'm disappointed...didn't hear the engine rev  but it does sound like a beast though.


No miles on it. I'm not revving SHIIIET!


----------



## donpisto

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> No miles on it. I'm not revving SHIIIET!


Wuss..lol, i'm teasing you man. Looks real clean. I bet your itching to get some miles on it so you can really listen to the bad boy.


----------



## sr20det510

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> Sorry guys I missed this meet. My car club had a BBQ and I was having problems starting my car. A few friends agreed to come over after the BBQ to check on the car and see if we could start the motor for the first time. We got it done and all the work Friends and family put in was all worth it. Here is what the finished product sounds like.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHVlLn4dB9o


Very nice! One of my all time favorite cars!! 
Did you do all the engine polishing?
Have your rebuilt the kicks in your Impala (I think you mentioned you were planning to use different mids and tweets)?


----------



## James Bang

innsanes said:


> hey James, I was really looking forward to your horn setup, somehow I couldnt find you. I left during the Lunch break.


YOu left during the lunch break??? that's why you missed me. I went to the lunch break to eat some delicious tacos. 



beerdrnkr said:


> Yeah, I wanted to hear your setup too and then got side tracked.


There's always next time. Just come up to me and ask for a demo. 
Easy to spot me with the huge Image Dynamics banner on my windshield.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

sr20det510 said:


> Very nice! One of my all time favorite cars!!
> Did you do all the engine polishing?
> Have your rebuilt the kicks in your Impala (I think you mentioned you were planning to use different mids and tweets)?


All the chrome and powdercoating was done by my Dad at the shop.

I havn't built the kicks yet. With a Month away from our Big Vegas car show I'm not usre I want to take the car apart. I might just wait til after the vegas show. 

I have LOTS to do.

Install Alpine deck and H-701. Install 3 Memphis 300-4 amps to run the front stage. Build kicks and doorpanels to house Dynaudio MW172's and L4 mids with tweets undecided yet. Possibly L1's but I might try my XT25's since I can get them on axis in the kicks but I am pretty fond of my Seas neo's. Deaden the floor because The new motor is pretty nasty with the hotcam.


----------



## donpisto

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> All the chrome and powdercoating was done by my Dad at the shop.
> 
> I havn't built the kicks yet. With a Month away from our Big Vegas car show I'm not usre I want to take the car apart. I might just wait til after the vegas show.
> 
> I have LOTS to do.
> 
> Install Alpine deck and H-701. Install 3 Memphis 300-4 amps to run the front stage. Build kicks and doorpanels to house Dynaudio MW172's and L4 mids with tweets undecided yet. Possibly L1's but I might try my XT25's since I can get them on axis in the kicks but I am pretty fond of my Seas neo's. Deaden the floor because The new motor is pretty nasty with the hotcam.


Does your dad powder coat rims? I'm thinking about getting mine done because it's beginning to chip.


----------



## sr20det510

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> All the chrome and powdercoating was done by my Dad at the shop.
> 
> I havn't built the kicks yet. With a Month away from our Big Vegas car show I'm not usre I want to take the car apart. I might just wait til after the vegas show.
> 
> I have LOTS to do.
> 
> Install Alpine deck and H-701. Install 3 Memphis 300-4 amps to run the front stage. Build kicks and doorpanels to house Dynaudio MW172's and L4 mids with tweets undecided yet. Possibly L1's but I might try my XT25's since I can get them on axis in the kicks but I am pretty fond of my Seas neo's. Deaden the floor because The new motor is pretty nasty with the hotcam.


Your dad polishes?

What is the name of the Vegas show?
What is a good impalaSS forum?

I ended up using three 4 channelamps bridged to run my front stage similar to what you are planning!
What are you using for sub?


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

Anything that can be done to coat metal my dad can do, pretty much. Polish, powdercoat, anodize, satin, chrome, black chrome, nickel, brass, brushed, almost anything.

You want to do the center levon? Solid color like white or black? Pics please. 3 piece wheels?



Vegas show is called "The Wesst Coasst Gathering"

Good forum www.impalassforum.com


----------



## Buzzman

veloze said:


> Don's MBZ is coming along really good as to raising the bar of what a truly SQ system should sound like.  I felt like I was at a concert hall. Good job Buzz...and thanks for the components speakers.


Jose, thanks, man. Glad you enjoyed the sound in my ride, and enjoy those Hertz comps.!


----------



## James Bang

Buzzman said:


> Jose, thanks, man. Glad you enjoyed the sound in my ride, and enjoy those Hertz comps.!


I have to admit, those hertz comps in Jose's ride sounded quite nice. I forgot what model they are, though.


----------



## BigRed

someone told me jose had different speakers in it. mayby focal and seas?


----------



## James Bang

From what he told me, or what I remember him telling me at least, they were Hertz components, which Eng helped him tune. Eng did a nice job. The tonality was very pleasant.


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> someone told me jose had different speakers in it. mayby focal and seas?


He has a new Processor. 

DOMN8R has new Focal Home Mid Bass Drivers; well maybe not that new.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> From what he told me, or what I remember him telling me at least, they were Hertz components, which Eng helped him tune. Eng did a nice job. The tonality was very pleasant.


Yeah, Jose has Mid Range now.


----------



## michaelsil1

James,

I wanted to mention I really liked the improvements (tuning) you made to your system.


----------



## veloze

Thanks for all the compliments guys, but the credit goes to Senor Eng (dual700) for helping me to bring the Hertz back to life. At Marv's BBQ they were out of focus & the TA was completely screwed. Right now I'm happy the way they sound. Thanks guys!

I wanna thank Don (Buzzman) for letting me have first dibs on another pair of Hertz HSK165 which are going to be installed in my daily driver 94 Accord. I'm going to be revamping the Honda's system soon, it's going to be a very simple install, but I'm hoping it will have a good potential.

One thing though, and it's going to be a challenge; the tweets are going to be in the stock location (dash) & the mids at the doors, and with a little tuning will see what happens. BTW, Vin (circa40) did a fantastic job on setting the tweets in the stock grill.  Thanks Vin!! 

Hopefully, I'll have the Honda system installed by our next meet. I'm going to have my fingers & toes X-ed.


----------



## dvflyer

Finally picked up the camera from my dad's house. 

Group pictures of the lunch at Mario's Mexican Food (I took one and then Jose's son - I believe- was nice enough to take another with me in it). And then a pic of the money dance.


----------



## slvrtsunami

Ahh, yes, the money dance....see it often with larger groups. Funny, the restaurant for lunch has the same name as my restaurant. But mine's Italian!! go figure, I thought Mario was an Italian name!?


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> James,
> 
> I wanted to mention I really liked the improvements (tuning) you made to your system.


thanks Michael, though, it's not close to how I want it to sound... and to help with that, I just put in an order for two Peerless SLS 10"s this morning.


----------



## slvrtsunami

Hmmm, I gotta make it to one of these!! when is the next one?


----------



## James Bang

slvrtsunami said:


> Hmmm, I gotta make it to one of these!! when is the next one?


there is an audio event at autobacs on the 23rd. I think some of the local members might be there. However, I'll won't be able to make it to that one.


----------



## slvrtsunami

is it a DIYMA meet? I will search for more info.


----------



## veloze

slvrtsunami said:


> Hmmm, I gotta make it to one of these!! when is the next one?





> Damn, bitten by the bug again!! Hope my wife can understand!?


Hey slvrt, I could let borrow a pair of bolt cutters, so you can get rid of that "prisoner chain ball" lol  j/k

We'd love to have you come by next meet. So, start saving for that bouquet of roses for the wife.


----------



## slvrtsunami

True, i may sound koke a totally whipped sorry ass married man, but the reality is that I am working 6 1/2 days a week right now, so the time with the wife and daughter is limited at best. That is the price of self-employment and being a pasta slinger!

I think a "little" shopping trip would help me out better....possible leverage 

So I am assuming the 23rd is pretty much a DIYMA MAG again?


----------



## veloze

Yeap, I can really respect the sacrifices you putting towards your business. But, most important...family comes first the most. Hobbies like car audio are not a priority in life, it's just a pastime.


----------



## veloze

Okay gang, I had forgotten that my son took some pictures of the meet. So, here they are...not the best ones, but we have a record of it.


----------



## veloze

More pics. Enjoy them!


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


>


You can see me blowing the hair back on Vin's head.


----------



## slvrtsunami

I think that is more people and cars than the last sound off I went to! Great thinking about the parking structure, except for big red  

Will talk to the sig. other, my system is not much, but I gotta hear something good and different!



BTW, who has the White CRX Si ?? brings back memories....


----------



## James Bang

slvrtsunami said:


> I think that is more people and cars than the last sound off I went to! Great thinking about the parking structure, except for big red
> 
> Will talk to the sig. other, my system is not much, but I gotta hear something good and different!
> 
> BTW, who has the White CRX Si ?? brings back memories....


The CRX belongs to a Randy IIRC. I don't know his sn, though. It might be on the list in the previous pages.


cool pics.










^^I look like i was having more fun than OgreDave was while giving him a demo.

Maybe having a TC9 sub above my head has happy side-effects.


----------



## OgreDave

Nah James, I'm a horn hater  Didn't even like Pete's car .. and he won some awards and what-not. I haven't heard a horn car I've liked yet  

dvflyer - big camera, small pics?!?!?!?


----------



## Megalomaniac

dam whomever white g35 with black rims that is, its sex  (I know its levons)


----------



## cvjoint

OgreDave said:


> Nah James, I'm a horn hater  Didn't even like Pete's car .. and he won some awards and what-not. I haven't heard a horn car I've liked yet


LOL that's the ribbon spoiled child right there


----------



## dvflyer

OgreDave said:


> dvflyer - big camera, small pics?!?!?!?


HA! I could link the 5mb photo if you want.


----------



## fit_tuner

randy is eggstylin


----------



## dual700

OgreDave said:


> Nah James, I'm a horn hater  Didn't even like Pete's car .. and he won some awards and what-not. I haven't heard a horn car I've liked yet
> 
> dvflyer - big camera, small pics?!?!?!?


What are you trying to say? "Horny" sounding ??  
BTW, Pete won 2005 Iasca world champ in Rookie Class.
IMO his horn set up was quite nice, unlike others I've heard


----------



## OgreDave

Eng - that's the one. Didn't like it at RJ's. Where's the sparkles? 

dvflyer - I figured you'd have slightly larger ones for the group pics. I was kidding about that anyways .. I was sure you shrunk them down.


----------



## low

you friggin n00b, it was street not rookie!



dual700 said:


> What are you trying to say? "Horny" sounding ??
> BTW, Pete won 2005 Iasca world champ in Rookie Class.
> IMO his horn set up was quite nice, unlike others I've heard


----------



## dvflyer

OgreDave said:


> dvflyer - I figured you'd have slightly larger ones for the group pics. I was kidding about that anyways .. I was sure you shrunk them down.


I know.  I do have larger ones, but figured I'd shrink them to upload here- for posterity - v.s. linking. 

If you want, I'd be happy to link a larger photo.


----------



## dual700

low said:


> you friggin n00b, it was street not rookie!


Oh you are right, Pete, RJ, were Street, You were the Rookie aka Super Newb!


----------



## schuey_1

OH watch your mouth noob boy your talking to SENIOR Eng his the [email protected]#t here in DIY we are all noob i can smell round 2 Indo vs flipipino 



low said:


> you friggin n00b, it was street not rookie!


----------



## OgreDave

I liked low's w/passive xovers over Pete's horn setup. *throws log on fire*


----------



## low

OgreDave said:


> I liked low's w/passive xovers over Pete's horn setup. *throws log on fire*


those were fun times


----------



## low

dual700 said:


> Oh you are right, Pete, RJ, were Street, You were the Rookie aka Super Newb!


dude...dont you know i have 13 years under my... oh wait.....


ahhhhh forget it!


----------



## michaelsil1

So when is the next meet I know BigRed has another big surprise he would love to share  and I have a little something up my sleeve as well.


----------



## veloze

Someone needs to get the ball rolling! We need to find a nice park where there are lots of shade & parking. In the past I had birthday parties at a park, and I went to the parks & rec office a got a permit for a park bench & pergola.

The other thing will I was thinking is to hire a mobile taco person, so we could all have something to eat & drink to fuel our stomachs, and not to disrupt the continuity of the meet. I know a couple of taco guys & I can get a quote. I have hired them in the past, and believe me it takes a lot pressure when you dont' have to worry about cooking for your guests.


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> Someone needs to get the ball rolling! We need to find a nice park where there are lots of shade & parking. In the past I had birthday parties at a park, and I went to the parks & rec office a got a permit for a park bench & pergola.
> 
> The other thing will I was thinking is to hire a mobile taco person, so we could all have something to eat & drink to fuel our stomachs, and not to disrupt the continuity of the meet. I know a couple of taco guys & I can get a quote. I have hired them in the past, and believe me it takes a lot pressure when you dont' have to worry about cooking for your guests.


So what park has parking and shade?


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> So what park has parking and shade?


I'll scout for parks in the area of Cerritos, La Mirada & gonna take some pics, but if someone has a better location in OC, just chime in.


----------



## James Bang

It'll be difficult to find a park with shaded parking.

A parking lot surrounded by tall buildings might be better and would be able to fit BigRed, or any other lifted trucks.


----------



## low

you'll find some nice parks in san diego...how about that for a next meet??


----------



## slvrtsunami

low said:


> you'll find some nice parks in san diego...how about that for a next meet??


That's the nice part of living in WAY south OC. I can make it to SD or OC meets. Oh wait, gotta have a day off first.....nevermind


----------



## FREQBOX

How about a meet in the Pasadena area? There is a very large hardly used parking lot near the Best Buy. A few choice places to eat and one of the best sandwich shops around is open on saturdays till 3pm and its with in walking distance of the parking lot and very close freeway access


----------



## michaelsil1

FREQBOX said:


> How about a meet in the Pasadena area? There is a very large hardly used parking lot near the Best Buy. A few choice places to eat and one of the best sandwich shops around is open on saturdays till 3pm and its with in walking distance of the parking lot and very close freeway access


Pasadena is hot as hell.


----------



## FREQBOX

michaelsil1 said:


> Pasadena is hot as hell.


Its hot as hell in just about any place in So Cal on any given day. 
Pasadena is not hot as hell, Chatsworth or Northridge now those places can get hot as hell. Even better Santa Clarita can get hot as hell


----------



## michaelsil1

FREQBOX said:


> Its hot as hell in just about any place in So Cal on any given day.
> Pasadena is not hot as hell, Chatsworth or Northridge now those places can get hot as hell. Even better Santa Clarita can get hot as hell


Granted its not the hottest, however, Pasadena is still *Hot as Hell*


----------



## FREQBOX

michaelsil1 said:


> Granted its not the hottest, however, Pasadena is still *Hot as Hell*


hardly is wasnt even 80 today with a nice breeze, you must live in the OC bubble


----------



## dual700

FREQBOX said:


> hardly is wasnt even 80 today with a nice breeze, you must live in the OC bubble


Pasadena is HOT when a hot guy like you walking around


----------



## FREQBOX

dual700 said:


> Pasadena is HOT when a hot guy like you walking around


You make me feel so dirty Eng


----------



## michaelsil1

FREQBOX said:


> hardly is wasnt even 80 today with a nice breeze, you must live in the OC bubble


Close to the Beach Bubble.


----------



## FREQBOX

Well the last meet was down in huntington beach maybe the next one should be closer up this way, just a thought.


----------



## James Bang

I like that thought. Those those like domin8r or Kevin K. might not. I can't complain about driving down to Huntington Beach when they drive up from SD.


----------



## michaelsil1

FREQBOX said:


> Well the last meet was down in huntington beach maybe the next one should be closer up this way, just a thought.


OC seems to work out for all of us in So. Cal.


----------



## FREQBOX

michaelsil1 said:


> OC seems to work out for all of us in So. Cal.


If it seems to work out for everyone in So Cal then why do you think I suggested something closer this way for the people who arent in OC?


----------



## michaelsil1

FREQBOX said:


> If it seems to work out for everyone in So Cal then why do you think I suggested something closer this way for the people who arent in OC?


A lot of us that come don’t live in OC ; I don’t live in OC.


----------

